# Ethan's Mansion



## Freedom Fries (Dec 10, 2020)

Well it looks like Ralph got sick of living in a house with his mother, even if she did have her "own wing" and he he did have "hard wood floors." That residence was located at 1509 Bangle Drive, Richmond, VA 23224.

Allegedly, his new address is 202 E 37th Street, Richmond, VA 23224 (I think @Elric of Melnibone aka genius anus on twitter originally posted this info). By his leaked conversations with Faith, it appears both he and May (the female? half of the digibro pantsu lolcow excombo) have a lease signed on it. Faith Vickers (Ethan's as of now pregnant exgirlfriend) as of now will not be joining them for a shot at polyamory.

He has tried moving in the past with Andy Warski. Didn't work out well and sort of fell through (not exactly sure what happened with the lease there). Here's a thread to monitor drama related to Ralph's abode, lease, sorry state of his yard, fights with roommates, and general material living condition.

Mod Edit - As of 6/21/2022 Ralph has moved to a new place. Currently unk but he let it slip that it's likely closer to D.C.. -Sam


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 10, 2020)

His credit must be a disaster area after fifteen years of not paying back his student loans. If both he and Pantsu are on the rental agreement, I can only imagine that either it's entirely dependent on Pantsu's credit, or his mom is cosigning for him. Maybe both.

Either way, he's finally moving out of his mom's house, but only with the help of a woman one way or another. Very ralpha-male.


----------



## Sargoy of Mossad (Dec 16, 2020)

Is not having a place to park your car and a barrier between the front yard and back yard not a thing in the US. Don't these people take privacy and security into account when building a home?

Looks nice enough inside. The owner/previous owner did an okay renovation of the place.


			https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/202-E-37th-St-Richmond-VA-23224/12540319_zpid/?


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 16, 2020)

Don't remember seeing this posted before but I found a Craigslist for the new house and it was posted before the reveal of the address here.


			https://richmond.craigslist.org/apa/d/richmond-202-37th-stgreat-updated/7225011417.html
		



			https://archive.vn/TQeq8
		



Pictures are the same as the ones on Zillow.


----------



## The Demon Baby (Dec 16, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Don't remember seeing this posted before but I found a Craigslist for the new house and it was posted before the reveal of the address here.
> 
> 
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/apa/d/richmond-202-37th-stgreat-updated/7225011417.html
> ...


You should have posted photos of the new mansion:


----------



## Nigger Hatin' Me (Dec 16, 2020)

LOL


----------



## ModelCitizen (Dec 16, 2020)

How long till he starts bragging about how much he pays for his mortgage.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Dec 16, 2020)

Sam Losco said:


> Don't remember seeing this posted before but I found a Craigslist for the new house and it was posted before the reveal of the address here.
> 
> 
> https://richmond.craigslist.org/apa/d/richmond-202-37th-stgreat-updated/7225011417.html
> ...


lmao 4 bedrooms one bath. I don't foresee this causing any issues whatsoever


Sargoy of Mossad said:


> Is not having a place to park your car and a barrier between the front yard and back yard not a thing in the US. Don't these people take privacy and security into account when building a home?
> 
> Looks nice enough inside. The owner/previous owner did an okay renovation of the place.
> 
> ...


It's not terribly uncommon. I'm pretty sure he moved from a lower class a similar area with a nicer house. I'd say you'd typically see 3 configurations in a residential neighborhood. I'd say the vast majority of people, especially in the suburban south, do park on the street or have an open driveway.

duplex, no fence. In many ways similar to European "townhomes"
house centered in yard, fence surrounding lot. Gives good open yard space if you like that sort of thing. Trees or a taller wood fence make for a good privacy screen if you want to do that.
house takes up all of center of lot separating front and back yards. Good for privacy like you said.
house is located in corner of lot, you really only see this for very nice houses with huge lots in expensive neighborhoods
If I owned the house that Ralph is leasing, I'd put up cedar fence around the lot (maybe 4ft in front and 6 on the sides and back) and have set a gate going into a driveway I'd probably pave on the left side.


ModelCitizen said:


> How long till he starts bragging about how much he pays for his mortgage.


it's a lease. He doesn't own shit


----------



## GaryGrey (Dec 17, 2020)

The house is a lease as shown with the Zillow (archive) listing below.  Zillow also has it as listed on November 2nd and removed November 6th.  If Zillow is correct about the rent that is a big 30% increase from the ~$985 to $1065+ (depending how much rent increased each year) that was being paid previously.  If May is moving in she needs to generate at least $3600 per year to cover the increase in rent.  

 The city's property search (archive) has is at $105k improvement value (total value - land value) which is a big step up from the $65k of the current place (archive).  Zillow ball parks the new place at $149k and the old at $141k (without actual assessment).  The images from Zillow do more to show this is a big step up despite loosing 1500 sq. ft. of parcel space (new 7500 sq. ft. and old 9000 sq. ft.).  

*Old place*

*New place*
For the extra $300 a month Ralph will now have one extra bedroom, central heating, a reasonable bathroom, and a total 231 sq ft of extra living space.  Also much less yard to manage but no shed to store winter and summer lawn/sidewalk care stuff in.  Assuming his mother comes with the bedrooms will probably be split as Ralph's room, streaming room/office, Mother's room, and guest room.  With guest being May, Faith, baby, or none of the above.  If somehow Ralph is able to file taxes correctly for his company and keep some of that saving maybe in 2-3 years he can move out of this and into a similar home which he could actually begin trying to own.  
While the move is only 1.5 miles north from where he currently is he will now be a brisk 0.4 mile walk from the nearest bar.  If he keeps up his live streaming stuff I could imagine him streaming on the occasional weekend from the bar after the winter as it looks like they have a stage and outdoor area.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 17, 2020)

Before I thought the reason Ralph decided to take on this pretty hefty financial burden and moving was because people kept mocking him for living with his Mom but now I think it's all May's doing.  In her own thread (congratulations May) it seems like she made Digi move a bunch of times and helped bankrupt the fucker.  I can almost guarantee that this was her idea to begin with.

On top of rent and utilities, Ralph is going to end up having to pay for May's bullshit too.  You think this bitch will cook affordable dinners and be satisfied with cheap alcohol?  No no no, May's the type of girl that's going to want to order takeout every night.  Delivery takeout too not this go pick it up shit.  She's not mowing the lawn either and neither is Ralph so he'll have to hire on his personal groundskeeper again.  There's also going to be a brand new weeb budget which as I understand can get pretty expensive as well.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Dec 17, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Before I thought the reason Ralph decided to take on this pretty hefty financial burden and moving was because people kept mocking him for living with his Mom but now I think it's all May's doing.  In her own thread (congratulations May) it seems like she made Digi move a bunch of times and helped bankrupt the fucker.  I can almost guarantee that this was her idea to begin with.
> 
> On top of rent and utilities, Ralph is going to end up having to pay for May's bullshit too.  You think this bitch will cook affordable dinners and be satisfied with cheap alcohol?  No no no, May's the type of girl that's going to want to order takeout every night.  Delivery takeout too not this go pick it up shit.  She's not mowing the lawn either and neither is Ralph so he'll have to hire on his personal groundskeeper again.  There's also going to be a brand new weeb budget which as I understand can get pretty expensive as well.


It astounds me that that greasy haired, horse faced bitch can talk all the dudes into such bad decisions but then I remember how fucking socially inept and unfuckable they are. 

Cause you know damn well she isn't droppin some life ruining head with those teeth....bitch could eat corn cob through a picket fence.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 17, 2020)

Burd Turglar said:


> It astounds me that that greasy haired, horse faced bitch can talk all the dudes into such bad decisions but then I remember how fucking socially inept and unfuckable they are.
> 
> Cause you know damn well she isn't droppin some life ruining head with those teeth....bitch could eat corn cob through a picket fence.


That's because she's a hag.  This is a classic hagging if I've ever seen one.


----------



## parxii (Dec 18, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Before I thought the reason Ralph decided to take on this pretty hefty financial burden and moving was because people kept mocking him for living with his Mom but now I think it's all May's doing.  In her own thread (congratulations May) it seems like she made Digi move a bunch of times and helped bankrupt the fucker.  I can almost guarantee that this was her idea to begin with.
> 
> On top of rent and utilities, Ralph is going to end up having to pay for May's bullshit too.  You think this bitch will cook affordable dinners and be satisfied with cheap alcohol?  No no no, May's the type of girl that's going to want to order takeout every night.  Delivery takeout too not this go pick it up shit.  She's not mowing the lawn either and neither is Ralph so he'll have to hire on his personal groundskeeper again.  There's also going to be a brand new weeb budget which as I understand can get pretty expensive as well.


How many months do you think she'll stay before she conjures up a reason to flee back home to NY and leave Ralph hanging? She doesn't come across as particularly creative so it could be a recycling of the break-in story.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 18, 2020)

parxii said:


> How many months do you think she'll stay before she conjures up a reason to flee back home to NY and leave Ralph hanging? She doesn't come across as particularly creative so it could be a recycling of the break-in story.


Oh you'd be surprised.  Pantsu is in the sweet spot right now.  New house, bitch to pay for your weird poor person luxury.  Ralph has enough to vampire for a good year pending any child support.

Any foresight into the future that she may have is irrelevant.  Ralph has some kind of money she can use to ride out until she does some awful bullshit.  There's a sight chance that we'll see May show up with an account talking shit in roughly 6 months.  Right around the time Ralph quits paying for shit, I'd imagine.


----------



## dvdlee18 (Dec 19, 2020)

is ethan banging pantsuit?


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 19, 2020)

dvdlee18 said:


> is ethan banging pantsuit?


I am going to say yes, and until Digi goes against Ralph claiming it isn't happening, so Ralph will release another sex tape, we will hopefully never know for sure.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 31, 2021)

From Cow:
Ralph posted this on Instagram:

Google earth street view attempting to replicate that angle. As you can see, it is very clear that this is the same view as ralph's. Note the location:

The house at 202 seems to be where the picture was taken:


Looks like this confirms it.


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Jan 31, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Looks like this confirms it.


Trim your bush, Ralph


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Jan 31, 2021)

Good to see his new house still has a bump on the right for him to sleep, stream, and chug Maker's Mark in.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 31, 2021)

Well damn Ralph, when you inviting us over?


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Jan 31, 2021)

I can only imagine the amount of burn holes in the carpet that existed when they moved in vs when they get evicted.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 31, 2021)

Trim your bushes you lazy fucking pig. That front yard is going to be either dead or completely overgrown in less than half a year.


----------



## Gilbert Grape (Feb 1, 2021)

actually kind of a nice place considering the tenant


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Feb 1, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Trim your bushes you lazy fucking pig. That front yard is going to be either dead or completely overgrown in less than half a year.


He'll just pay a crackhead to mow his lawn.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 1, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> From Cow:
> Ralph posted this on Instagram:
> View attachment 1886017
> Google earth street view attempting to replicate that angle. As you can see, it is very clear that this is the same view as ralph's. Note the location:
> ...





Yaito-Chan said:


> Trim your bush, Ralph


That's not the same house. The other 3 are next to a street. The bush one has a house right next to it where the street would be.


----------



## Yaito-Chan (Feb 1, 2021)

Iron Hamster said:


> That's not the same house. The other 3 are next to a street. The bush one has a house right next to it where the street would be.


The Google Maps images are from June of 2015. The road next to the bush house is a piece of really white fencing at ground level. The one way street sign wasn't in the Google Maps image, but if you look around towards the house it originally had a do not enter" street sign.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Feb 1, 2021)

I see where my mistake is. I thought he was showing his house from across the street.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 1, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> He'll just pay a crackhead to mow his lawn.



When the previous crackhead who mowed the lawns at 1509 bangle drive cried to Ralph "Mah Mum died front me some money" and that retard did only to be conned. Hilarious.



Iron Hamster said:


> I see where my mistake is. I thought he was showing his house from across the street.



Across the stream from inside his neighbors house? Come come now, we all know that Ralph's neighbors despise the sex offender.


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 1, 2021)

UnLimiTed-Lbs said:


> He'll just pay a crackhead to mow his lawn.


Rare Lawnmower Man Gaydur NOW


----------



## Comandante Marcos (Feb 2, 2021)

Zillow gives a build date of 1944. That was during World War 2 when most residential construction was halted. There were exceptions however, mainly around such war-essential facilities as shipyards, military bases, and such. 

I'm a Califag so I don't know jack shit about East Coast suburbia and its history, but I do know that the lack of a driveway and fencing which would seem fucking bizarre here was pretty much the norm in Northeastern US suburbs well into the 1950s. Look at vintage pix of places like Levittown, you'll see the same shit, no driveways/garages or fences. Few families had more than one car, and they didn't see anything wrong with parking it on the street. The fence thing is harder for Left Coasters like me to wrap our minds around, but it seems to have been common there. 

The Google Earth shot makes it look like a fairly decent area, out here you need to be well armed (with a gun) if you're a White guy moving into a suburban neighborhood that close to downtown so that you don't get butchered by a horde of wild niggers, but that area looks fairly ok. Of course after Gunt and his latest victimparamour get done with the house it will need a complete gut redo, like the rental Chris and Barb used while 14BLC was being fixed after the fire. 

It makes me wonder if the landlord did any sort of credit check at all before renting to them, and if not that usually means the area is fucking poor and most prospective tenants have such fucked up credit histories that pulling their reports is pointless. It's like Midtown and Old SE Reno, the tenant pool is Mexicans, antifa-fags, and assorted casino workers, so it's basically just throw darts at the list and pray.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Feb 2, 2021)

He just said live on his show that his new mansion was doxed even before he moved in. Good work guys.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Feb 4, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> He just said live on his show that his new mansion was doxed even before he moved in. Good work guys.


he shouldn't bitch or cry when he himself doxed other people. Big ups to the detective who find out tho.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 4, 2021)

CohenManischewitz said:


> He just said live on his show that his new mansion was doxed even before he moved in. Good work guys.


The real hero is Ralph for confirming the dox are legit.

Excellent trolling work @theralph.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Feb 4, 2021)

I think someone needs to explain what "OpSec" is again to Ralph.

Or don't, he'll just drink it out anyway.


----------



## LordofCringe7206 (Feb 6, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Trim your bushes you lazy fucking pig. That front yard is going to be either dead or completely overgrown in less than half a year.


I can't image how his neighbors must feel about him. The rest of the neighborhood looks like a nice, well kept up community.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 7, 2021)

LordofCringe7206 said:


> I can't image how his neighbors must feel about him. The rest of the neighborhood looks like a nice, well kept up community.


If it's like aboland, the local council/municipal government will get sick of this bloated pig and hire some illegal wetback to mow Ralph's fucking lawn, then send him a massive bill. If he pulls a "TELLEM GAYDUR TELLEM COUNCIL AYELAWYGZ WHO I AM HAVE YOU HERD OF GAYMER GAYTE???/", they will just pull his water and electricity. Please don't pay that bill Ralph, a real Ralphamale refuses to cuck to big government.


----------



## PhoBingas (May 11, 2021)

Serious question for @AltisticRight and or @Vetti - Could this thread get stickied?


----------



## Vetti (May 11, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Serious question for @AltisticRight and or @Vetti - Could this thread get stickied?


What makes you think it should be?


----------



## PhoBingas (May 12, 2021)

Vetti said:


> What makes you think it should be?


Other cow boards have relevant stuff like their living situation stickied, or in the first page of their thread. Feel free to leave it as is if there's a reason there isn't or a limit on how many threads can be stickied.


----------



## Vetti (May 12, 2021)

PhoBingas said:


> Other cow boards have relevant stuff like their living situation stickied, or in the first page of their thread. Feel free to leave it as is if there's a reason there isn't or a limit on how many threads can be stickied.


I wouldn't be particularly opposed to it myself, but I'll leave it with @AltisticRight . We've talked before about how many things should be stickied and what would feel like overkill, so idk if he'd want another thing pinned. Most boards have like four or five threads stickied I think so it wouldn't seem ridiculous to me for this to go up.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 12, 2021)

Yeah gluing this thread is fair, it has close to zero traction compared to others and in general the fair sized board itself, though I have it as my signature already and I'm always helping the case of "Concerning low quality threads" with my spergy nonsense.

Something else we can do is just edit the 3600+ paged thread to reflect the new information.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (May 17, 2021)

This is from tumblr. Not sure of when this incident occurred. Think its Ralph?


----------



## TheBeanz (May 17, 2021)

Scarlett Johansson said:


> View attachment 2177238
> 
> This is from tumblr. Not sure of when this incident occurred. Think its Ralph?


1. Reads like schizoposting - 'Hopefully my headache goes away' - What?
2. Seems to be talking about a Geography/Meteorology(?) teacher and late assignments
3. Ralph's alleged new address is a house

Where did you even find this


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Apr 2, 2022)

I wonder if Ralph will return home to a mountain of corn on his porch after his Texas adventures.


----------



## Christorian X (Apr 4, 2022)

GeorgeFloyd said:


> I wonder if Ralph will return home to a mountain of corn on his porch after his Texas adventures.


He did publicly tell people no one will be home for at least 4 days. Seems like he is courting trouble with that level of stupidity.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Apr 4, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> He did publicly tell people no one will be home for at least 4 days. Seems like he is courting trouble with that level of stupidity.


Do you think he pulls an Alice and just dumps some kibble and hopes the pet survive until he stumbles back home? 


GeorgeFloyd said:


> I wonder if Ralph will return home to a mountain of corn on his porch after his Texas adventures.


We know he won’t be returning to a fiancé and baby daughter, that’s for sure.


----------



## Christorian X (May 3, 2022)

After co-signing Big Tech's smug statement that he collects photos of peoples homes, let's see where the pig calls his sty!


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 3, 2022)

That carpet is a lot more dirty now. Also I find a lot of humor in the fact that my workshop where I keep aquariums as a hobby has more square feet than his entire home, and he's supposed to be a jet setting rich ralpha male. That includes his own square hobbit feet.


----------



## LemonParty (May 3, 2022)

I don't know if you've got the right house. There is no corn and diapers strewn all over the place.


----------



## Hail Mandalore (May 3, 2022)

ralph's definitely never getting that deposit back


----------



## Christorian X (May 3, 2022)

Hey Ralph! Just a thought but if I were Big Tech do you think I'd be trying to determine which rooms your family slept in right now? Just some food for thought.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (May 3, 2022)

Ooh I love peering into people's houses. 

Wait, that sounded creepier than I intended it to.


----------



## Rabid Weasels (May 3, 2022)

No dishwasher, poor meigh. And is there no washer/dryer either?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 3, 2022)

Rabid Weasels said:


> No dishwasher, poor meigh. And is there no washer/dryer either?


This is why they use exclusively paper plates and plastic utensils, and no washer/dryer hence why their bed and pillows have no coverings. God his house is so shitty lmao


----------



## stupid frog (May 3, 2022)

His kitchen makes me so fucking angry. iirc, there isn't much space between the fridge and those drawers.


----------



## Lomax (May 3, 2022)

After all that weed and cigar smoking indoors, we can only imagine how grimy the walls are now. Not to mention the stench of marinating your house in all that smoke...


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (May 3, 2022)

Why is the counter space 80% sink? Where are you supposed to prepare things?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 3, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Why is the counter space 80% sink? Where are you supposed to prepare things?


judging by the shitty cramped and outdated design this is presumably at 60-70  year old home and the original small sink has been replaced with a more modern large double sink.


----------



## BoxcarBeethoven (May 3, 2022)

His 4 bedroom MANSION has no stairs! Absolutely sad.


----------



## he's drinking bacardi 151 (May 3, 2022)

The Jews(h) fear(s) the indoor cow(,) farmer(!)


----------



## AltisticRight (May 3, 2022)

Rabid Weasels said:


> No dishwasher, poor meigh. And is there no washer/dryer either?


She is the dishwasher.


----------



## James Howlett (May 3, 2022)

Rabid Weasels said:


> No dishwasher, poor meigh. And is there no washer/dryer either?


Looks like there's a hookup for a washer/dryer next to the stove...I'd think you could stop by rent-a-center, but maybe ralph uses it to hose off at the end of the day.


----------



## NynchLiggers (May 3, 2022)

A little question: It's likely Ralph punches the walls when he is hollerin' about something? (80% of the time)


----------



## An automatic clown (May 3, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> A little question: It's likely Ralph punches the walls when he is hollerin" about something? (80% of the time)


Good question. We've seen him punch his Ikea particle board desk when he was going off about Rand and his wife.


----------



## OldGuy (May 3, 2022)

I like to imagine Ethan and Pantsu sleeps in a bed where one side is made of mud and dirt and the other side a pile of hay..


----------



## LadiosSopp (May 3, 2022)

God it's so small.  How does his gunt even fit through anywhere?


----------



## An automatic clown (May 3, 2022)

Imagine all the dingleberries Ralph drops under the bed when he's shit faced and wants a snack at 2am. Hate to the movers that have to move the bed when he can't afford rent


----------



## MeltyTW (May 3, 2022)

there's actually even less room between the shower and the toilet and now even the sink than the old place


----------



## Beavis (May 3, 2022)

I’m convinced that Ralph isn’t paying any of the rent and pantsu’s parents are covering it.

Ralph is a hobosexual.


----------



## Pill Cosby (May 3, 2022)

I don’t see any stables? Where the fuck is Meigh supposed to sleep? What a wanker Ralph is, I bet he leave her outside tied to a tree.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 3, 2022)

This is just a typical no frills ghetto rental. The owners don’t actually expect tenants that care for their home so they do the bare minimum. No dishwasher, no new appliances, old bathroom, no W&D, cheapest carpet imaginable, etc..

The weird part is the giant concrete pad behind the house. Maybe a previous thought they would add an extension to the house, but then saw how shitty the neighborhood was getting so just sold the house instead. Either way having a backyard that’s just half ugly concrete slab is the perfect for Ralph. 

FYI: Ralph’s moving blanket studio is the top floor attic. 


Beavis said:


> I’m convinced that Ralph isn’t paying any of the rent and pantsu’s parents are covering it.
> 
> Ralph is a hobosexual.


Agreed. This is why Gunt had to bow down so low and suck off Nick Fuentes. Harry Morris is a big Catboi fan.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 3, 2022)

ReRoll's room is fucking depressing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 3, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> View attachment 3242661
> ReRoll's room is fucking depressing.


Are you kidding? That’s part of Ralph’s uhaul studio. The little hobbit door makes him feel tall, he loves it!


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 3, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Are you kidding? That’s part of Ralph’s uhaul studio. The little hobbit door makes him feel tall, he loves it!


Ralph can't afford uhaul. He probably just stole them from Dick, and it's not like Dick's ever going out there.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 3, 2022)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> Ralph can't afford uhaul. He probably just stole them from Dick, and it's not like Dick's ever going out there.


Nah, uhaul moving blankets cost about $8. So Ralph’s studio acoustics cost about $20. I figure when he fled the crack shack he rented a unhaul. He found two blankets in the back and thought they were free. He was later angry to discover insults charges for them if used so might as well use them for studio! Ralph is classy like that. 

After making fun of his moving u-husk moving blanket studio for a month I noticed he started pinning up pictures and decorate the moving blankets like freshman girl’s dorm room.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (May 3, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Nah, uhaul moving blankets cost about $8. So Ralph’s studio acoustics cost about $20. I figure when he fled the crack shack he rented a unhaul. He found two blankets in the back and thought they were free. He was later angry to discover insults charges for them if used so might as well use them for studio! Ralph is classy like that.
> 
> After making fun of his moving u-husk moving blanket studio for a month I noticed he started pinning up pictures and decorate the moving blankets like freshman girl’s dorm room.


I still remember when he had that fridge drawing up there. Now he's got a bunch of shit he bought himself. It's infinitely sadder.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (May 3, 2022)

What a dump.  Does he not have a basement?   I can’t imagine living with three people and not having a dishwasher, what a nightmare.   I‘m not even sure where his washer-dryer goes.    

And imagine cooking for 3 in a place like that.  Zero counter space, washing everything by hand…..so fucking stressful.     His “Killstream office” looks pretty tiny, too.

As such an obese man Ralph would legitimately have trouble fitting through these doorways and rooms if he entered sideways.

This nigga ain’t rich.   He’s in a cramped shithole with no amenities, living in the hood with his baby momma.    Brutal.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 3, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> The weird part is the giant concrete pad behind the house. Maybe a previous thought they would add an extension to the house, but then saw how shitty the neighborhood was getting so just sold the house instead. Either way having a backyard that’s just half ugly concrete slab is the perfect for Ralph.


My guess is that back in the day before the house was a rental, the previous owners probably had a covered porch thing going on or maybe a hot tub or something like that.  Of course, that shit was probably falling apart when the house got sold to the slumlord who owns it now so that all got cleared out but the slab remains.


----------



## GaryGrey (May 3, 2022)

There is more info about the rental here in this thread. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethans-mansion.81201/


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 3, 2022)

At first I thought one bathroom would be an issue but then I realized they each shower once a week so probably not that big of a deal.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 3, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> My guess is that back in the day before the house was a rental, the previous owners probably had a covered porch thing going on or maybe a hot tub or something like that.  Of course, that shit was probably falling apart when the house got sold to the slumlord who owns it now so that all got cleared out but the slab remains.


No, it’s something stranger. Next to the left back door is a little elevated platform with a metal bar. It looks like the brick on the house next to it has been patched up. I’d almost think a wheelchair or big scooty lift was attached to the house and that let them get lifted to the back door and roll around the back yard? Idk, it’s fucking weird shit. Something was back there and then got tore out.

I would have guessed a car port but no way for a car to access the back. A big scooty puff or electric wheelchair however could reach the back. 

Shame they tore out the equipment, Ralph will need such amenities soon enough.


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 3, 2022)

Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Why is the counter space 80% sink? Where are you supposed to prepare things?


In the microwave, of course.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 3, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> There is more info about the rental here in this thread. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/ethans-mansion.81201/


No air conditioning according to Zillow, Ralph buddy, are you serious? 
NoAirConditioningRalph?
Plz respond via Twitter soonest. I’m concerned.
ETA thanks for posting the link to the thread THAT ALREADY EXISTS for Ralph’s crack shack.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

The hardwood doesn't look completely terrible, though I imagine the newly added veneer of gunt grease probably has ruined it by now.



Ol Dirty Fatso said:


> Why is the counter space 80% sink? Where are you supposed to prepare things?


Lmao my shitty apartment has more counter space
Anybody know what the rent is? It's one bath but I'm not sure how many bedrooms it is.


----------



## Christorian X (May 3, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Lmao my shitty apartment has more counter space
> Anybody know what the rent is? It's one bath but I'm not sure how many bedrooms it is.


Just over $1200 a month


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Just over $1200 a month


Lmfao he's paying almost twice what I am for the same B/B. Hope that shitty yard was worth it Ralph.
This also means that since he's using the extra room for his studio, the baby will be sleeping in their room most likely. I hope you enjoy waking up every 30 minutes Ralph.


----------



## Christorian X (May 3, 2022)

Snigger said:


> Lmfao he's paying almost twice what I am for the same B/B. Hope that shitty yard was worth it Ralph.
> This also means that since he's using the extra room for his studio, the baby will be sleeping in their room most likely. I hope you enjoy waking up every 30 minutes Ralph.


To be fair its on the average to low end for something in Richmond of that size. His credit is shit so he can't buy and his felony assault pops when rental agencies do background checks. Its a miracle he could find someone to rent at this price.


----------



## Snigger (May 3, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> To be fair its on the average to low end for something in Richmond of that size. His credit is shit so he can't buy and his felony assault pops when rental agencies do background checks. Its a miracle he could find someone to rent at this price.


I give no quarter to the gunt


----------



## Hail Mandalore (May 3, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> No, it’s something stranger. Next to the left back door is a little elevated platform with a metal bar. It looks like the brick on the house next to it has been patched up. I’d almost think a wheelchair or big scooty lift was attached to the house and that let them get lifted to the back door and roll around the back yard? Idk, it’s fucking weird shit. Something was back there and then got tore out.
> 
> I would have guessed a car port but no way for a car to access the back. A big scooty puff or electric wheelchair however could reach the back.
> 
> Shame they tore out the equipment, Ralph will need such amenities soon enough.


Judging by the concrete that has been replaced I’d say it was a ramp than anything elaborate. Nobody living in that place is going to go through the expense of a lift. Garage to back door with the metal rail for safety seems reasonable.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (May 3, 2022)

This nigger gonna claim with a straight face that he’s “winning” and he’s renting a shithole in Virginia that doesn’t even have air conditioning. 

I’m also betting there’s no washer/dryer hookup. These are lifelong laundromat people if ever I saw them. 

Imagine having a baby going through endless shitty clothing changes — plus the newborn and her stuff — with no laundry facilities.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 3, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> No air conditioning according to Zillow, Ralph buddy, are you serious?
> NoAirConditioningRalph?
> Plz respond via Twitter soonest. I’m concerned.
> ETA thanks for posting the link to the thread THAT ALREADY EXISTS for Ralph’s crack shack.


The crap shack has window units, most likely.  Since they’re not permanently installed, appraisers don’t count them as A/C and that’s where Zillow gets a lot of their information.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 3, 2022)

Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet. Get rid of the carpet.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 3, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> The crap shack has window units, most likely.  Since they’re not permanently installed, appraisers don’t count them as A/C and that’s where Zillow gets a lot of their information.


Window units suck, but it would fucking awful in the KS moving blanket studio attic. He can’t turn it up too much because the goddamn noise pollution. Going to be some sweaty, greasy  Killstreams in the coming months. Those old home dormer attic levels are ovens.


----------



## CapricornusRex (May 3, 2022)

John Andrews Stan said:


> This nigger gonna claim with a straight face that he’s “winning” and he’s renting a shithole in Virginia that doesn’t even have air conditioning.
> 
> I’m also betting there’s no washer/dryer hookup. These are lifelong laundromat people if ever I saw them.
> 
> Imagine having a baby going through endless shitty clothing changes — plus the newborn and her stuff — with no laundry facilities.





Lorne Armstrong said:


> The crap shack has window units, most likely.  Since they’re not permanently installed, appraisers don’t count them as A/C and that’s where Zillow gets a lot of their information.



If you look at the previous thread for this place there's a craigslist ad that states it has central air. The thing that drives me insane is having 4 bedrooms and ONE tiny bathroom? And whoever remodeled this place must have gutted the downstairs to add a second bedroom and cut the kitchen in half to do so. I couldn't imagine living in anything that has more than 2 bedrooms and only has one bathroom. Not even a half bath with the washer/dryer hookups to go with it.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (May 3, 2022)

CapricornusRex said:


> If you look at the previous thread for this place there's a craigslist ad that states it has central air. The thing that drives me insane is having 4 bedrooms and ONE tiny bathroom? And whoever remodeled this place must have gutted the downstairs to add a second bedroom and cut the kitchen in half to do so. I couldn't imagine living in anything that has more than 2 bedrooms and only has one bathroom. Not even a half bath with the washer/dryer hookups to go with it.


My guess is they converted the attic into a room.  From the pics it looks really cramped up there.


----------



## CapricornusRex (May 3, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> My guess is they converted the attic into a room.  From the pics it looks really cramped up there.



The attic is two bedrooms. Somehow. I bet when the house was first built it was a 2 bed 1 bath. 1 upstairs bedroom, and 1 downstairs with a large kitchen/dining room. It looks as if the person who renovated it turned it in to 4 to jack up the rent... which sounds stupid as fuck since a 2 bedroom with large bedrooms, a large kitchen and room to entertain would be more valuable. I don't know. That house is so claustrophobic with what was done to it.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 3, 2022)

Hail Mandalore said:


> Judging by the concrete that has been replaced I’d say it was a ramp than anything elaborate. Nobody living in that place is going to go through the expense of a lift. Garage to back door with the metal rail for safety seems reasonable.


They should have kept the ramp.


----------



## Sammich (May 3, 2022)

I've seen better HUD housing than this dumb fucks entire "house".   What a disgrace.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 3, 2022)

CapricornusRex said:


> The attic is two bedrooms. Somehow. I bet when the house was first built it was a 2 bed 1 bath. 1 upstairs bedroom, and 1 downstairs with a large kitchen/dining room. It looks as if the person who renovated it turned it in to 4 to jack up the rent... which sounds stupid as fuck since a 2 bedroom with large bedrooms, a large kitchen and room to entertain would be more valuable. I don't know. That house is so claustrophobic with what was done to it.


It's a common tactic done in ghetto shitty poor areas, it's not meant as a small family home rental. It's a rental for niggers, mexicans, poor white trash to have 3+ roommates who work their shitty dishwasher, landscaper, and retail jobs. That's why there's no expensive appliances to be broken and the floors have the cheapest carpets.


----------



## R00T (May 3, 2022)

imo it doesn't look like a terrible size for a young couple just getting on their feet who want to have a little more space and privacy that a house affords in comparison to town houses/apartments.  way too much concrete on the back side but I guess that's also where you're going to be parking your car, right?  err... maybe not?  Is it just street parking?  If it's just street parking remove about 3/4 of that concrete and give me actual yard please.

mind you ralph and meigh aren't a young couple just getting on their feet so they should probably not be in a home like this.


----------



## not william stenchever (May 3, 2022)

In the picture of the kitchen there is a box with water hookups and a drain for a washing machine but no fucking space to put one between the wall and the oven. Whoever remodeled this probably wanted to put more cabinets in front of the washer box but the inspector wouldn't let them.


----------



## LadiosSopp (May 3, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Just over $1200 a month


Jesus fuck.  My mortgage is less than that.


----------



## An automatic clown (May 3, 2022)

I'm Just A Worm said:


> What a dump.  Does he not have a basement?   I can’t imagine living with three people and not having a dishwasher, what a nightmare.   I‘m not even sure where his washer-dryer goes.
> 
> And imagine cooking for 3 in a place like that.  Zero counter space, washing everything by hand…..so fucking stressful.     His “Killstream office” looks pretty tiny, too.
> 
> ...


basements are NOT common in the south. Very common in the northeast though. Can't speak for any other areas of the US
Eta: I tried to farm and drove and got felted.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 3, 2022)

An automatic clown said:


> basements are common in the south. Very common in the northeast though. Can't speak for any other areas of the US.


Basements are actually kind of rare in the south more so than most places in the country because of the limestone bedrock and extremely damp and muddy soil quality. Virginia specifically, it varies, Richmond is notorious for flooding so very very few homes have a basement.


----------



## An automatic clown (May 3, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Basements are actually kind of rare in the south more so than most places in the country because of the limestone bedrock and extremely damp and muddy soil quality. Virginia specifically, it varies, Richmond is notorious for flooding so very very few homes have a basement.


Yeah I got fucked while farming and driving. Corrected my post.


----------



## Rei is shit (May 3, 2022)

Why does it have 2 backdoors? Did the owner try to make it a split unit?


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 3, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> Why does it have 2 backdoors? Did the owner try to make it a split unit?


Maybe it spoke to him on a personal level since he himself has two asses.


----------



## Crack Pipe Nationalist (May 3, 2022)

Wow, after seeing that tiny kitchen counter it makes much more sense why he's such a fan of finger food.


----------



## Christorian X (May 3, 2022)

Crack Pipe Nationalist said:


> Wow, after seeing that tiny kitchen counter it makes much more sense why he's such a fan of finger food.


We have video evidence of that, lol.


----------



## Begemot (May 3, 2022)

James Howlett said:


> Looks like there's a hookup for a washer/dryer next to the stove...I'd think you could stop by rent-a-center, but maybe ralph uses it to hose off at the end of the day.


Why wouldn't they have their own? Or do American rentals provide you with whitegoods?


----------



## Solodomor (May 3, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> They should have kept the ramp.
> View attachment 3243437


This is from the future, when Piggy has another heart attack after a scrolling through what the damned hatin' aylawgs are posting about him on Kiwifarms.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 4, 2022)

Begemot said:


> Why wouldn't they have their own? Or do American rentals provide you with whitegoods?


Most decent American rentals provide appliances (fridge, dishwasher, oven/range, washer and dryer). Nobody wants to haul washer and dryers around when they move. 

The best way to do it is to provide a washer and dryer with the caveat that it won’t be replaced if the tenant fucks it up. 

Ghetto rentals won’t offer a dishwasher or anything but a hook-up for a washer and dryer. Most apt buildings will have an on-site laundry rooms.


----------



## Bertuzzi (May 4, 2022)

Not sure where the "no AC" comments are coming from. The original rental listing mentions "heating *and cooling*." Looks like a heat pump is sitting on the concrete slab - re: right hand side of second to last picture in OP. Heat pumps are common in areas that do not get too cold in the winter. They operate similarly to a traditional AC, but can be run in "reverse" to provide heating in the winter and cooling in the summer. (Whether they can afford to run the thing in the summer on the mat leave salary due a sandwich technician is a totally different question.)

Otherwise, my god, what a depressing house to live in. Ghetto tier all around. He literally cannot realize every image he broadcasts of this shitheap shows how unaware he is of his actual standing in the pecking order of material circumstances.


----------



## Begemot (May 4, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Most decent American rentals provide appliances (fridge, dishwasher, oven/range, washer and dryer). Nobody wants to haul washer and dryers around when they move.
> 
> The best way to do it is to provide a washer and dryer with the caveat that it won’t be replaced if the tenant fucks it up.
> 
> Ghetto rentals won’t offer a dishwasher or anything but a hook-up for a washer and dryer. Most apt buildings will have an on-site laundry rooms.


Huh, that's weirdly heartwarming, in Australia having your own whitegoods stuff as a renter isw just the norm.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 4, 2022)

Bertuzzi said:


> Not sure where the "no AC" comments are coming from. The original rental listing mentions "heating *and cooling*." Looks like a heat pump is sitting on the concrete slab - re: right hand side of second to last picture in OP. Heat pumps are common in areas that do not get too cold in the winter. They operate similarly to a traditional AC, but can be run in "reverse" to provide heating in the winter and cooling in the summer. (Whether they can afford to run the thing in the summer on the mat leave salary due a sandwich technician is a totally different question.)
> 
> Otherwise, my god, what a depressing house to live in. Ghetto tier all around. He literally cannot realize every image he broadcasts of this shitheap shows how unaware he is of his actual standing in the pecking order of material circumstances.


this is from the Zillow listing (as of Dec.2020) from the original Ralph’s Mansion thread, see page 2 of this thread.
Cooling- none.
ETA again the actual rent listed is $1285/month. 


ETA it gets below freezing here in the winter but I’m sure Ralph gives off enough radiant heat to keep everyone warm.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 4, 2022)

Bertuzzi said:


> Not sure where the "no AC" comments are coming from. The original rental listing mentions "heating *and cooling*." Looks like a heat pump is sitting on the concrete slab - re: right hand side of second to last picture in OP. Heat pumps are common in areas that do not get too cold in the winter. They operate similarly to a traditional AC, but can be run in "reverse" to provide heating in the winter and cooling in the summer. (Whether they can afford to run the thing in the summer on the mat leave salary due a sandwich technician is a totally different question.)
> 
> Otherwise, my god, what a depressing house to live in. Ghetto tier all around. He literally cannot realize every image he broadcasts of this shitheap shows how unaware he is of his actual standing in the pecking order of material circumstances.


The funniest thing about this house is that someone bought it for $135k, did a few improvements and new paint, then put it up for rent. 

The house sold for $135k in 2019. Let’s be generous and say they dumped $10k in improvements in it. They are paying less than $600 a month mortgage on that house, while Ralph and Harry Morris pays them I think about $1100 a month in rent. 

The owners of the house are liberal democrats so I’m sure they enjoy a dumb right wing retard paying off their newest investment property mortgage for them.


----------



## Philier (May 4, 2022)

>no bidé
Explain yourselves americans


----------



## Sammich (May 4, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> this is from the Zillow listing (as of Dec.2020) from the original Ralph’s Mansion thread, see page 2 of this thread.
> Cooling- none.
> ETA again the actual rent listed is $1285/month.
> View attachment 3246608View attachment 3246609
> ETA it gets below freezing here in the winter but I’m sure Ralph gives off enough radiant heat to keep everyone warm.


That house was built before world war 2 was over, holy shit.  I wonder what it looked like when it was built.  It's pretty fucking soul-less and bland now.



Philier said:


> >no bidé
> Explain yourselves americans


Americans have mostly seen those as europoor faggotry.  Some are coming around on using them now at least.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 4, 2022)

Philier said:


> >no bidé
> Explain yourselves americans


Americans claim to shower daily to excuse this. However I am an American who grew up in a home with a bidet. My parents liked them when traveling in Europe so had one installed in the home they built. 

I’m still surprised they haven’t become more common here but for a long time I think the reason was bathrooms were small and made to perfectly fit bath, toilet, sink - another component with waterline wasn’t doable in average houses until new builds in last 25 years that made bathrooms bigger. Most pre-1960 homes here have closet sized bathrooms -as Ralph’s rental demonstrates.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (May 4, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> God it's so small.  How does his gunt even fit through anywhere?


I can tell you didn't ace geometry. The doors are at least 6' 6" +. He just lies on his side and rolls through.


----------



## Fivehead (May 4, 2022)

The most shocking thing to me is the realization that Americans just dump concrete on a perfectly good lawn because they're too lazy to mow. 


I'm Just A Worm said:


> I can’t imagine living with three people and not having a dishwasher


What? Literally just wash your dishes when you're done with them. Dishwashers are for restaurants.


----------



## I'm Just A Worm (May 4, 2022)

Fivehead said:


> The most shocking thing to me is the realization that Americans just dump concrete on a perfectly good lawn because they're too lazy to mow.
> 
> What? Literally just wash your dishes when you're done with them. Dishwashers are for restaurants.


If you enjoy washing a mountain of smelly disgusting dishes from 3+ people that constantly fill up your sink - taking up your precious free time every day - instead of loading a mountain of dishes into a box where you can’t see them and pressing a button that does it for you, then your statement makes total sense.


----------



## Obscura539 (May 4, 2022)

Fivehead said:


> The most shocking thing to me is the realization that Americans just dump concrete on a perfectly good lawn because they're too lazy to mow.
> 
> What? Literally just wash your dishes when you're done with them. Dishwashers are for restaurants.


Yeah,  I can’t imagine not having a dishwasher. The time save is nice and I will never get them cleaner than it could.  It’s literally scrape into the garbage throw into box.  Give it a try.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (May 4, 2022)

Fivehead said:


> The most shocking thing to me is the realization that Americans just dump concrete on a perfectly good lawn because they're too lazy to mow.


These particular Americans did so, but it’s not a thing here. Meanwhile, in the UK:


----------



## BallBuster (May 4, 2022)

Is it just me or does none of these bedrooms have proper closets?  The what I assume master Bedroom has 2 or 3 like midget closets, but the other bedrooms I don't see any.  Which means technically, the rooms without closets are not bedrooms, they are more like offices.  So he has a 1 Bedroom rental lol.  The layout of this house is really funky too, I would love to see actual blueprints to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (May 4, 2022)

I have been looking at houses around it and holy shit everything around there is depressing as fuck. Tiny boxes of sadness.


Fivehead said:


> The most shocking thing to me is the realization that Americans just dump concrete on a perfectly good lawn because they're too lazy to mow.


The patio was probably made that size to accommodate outside gatherings since you can only fit like five people in the house at one time.


----------



## MrBond (May 4, 2022)

Hail Mandalore said:


> ralph's definitely never getting that deposit back


He smokes cigars in there. He's absolutely gonna lose the deposit on that alone plus I've heard from people who have lived with him IRL or visited him (not sure which exactly) that his house is fuckin gross. Look at the gunt tape his room is fuckin filthy and just a complete wreck.


----------



## Uber driver reviewer (May 5, 2022)

Sammich said:


> That house was built before world war 2 was over, holy shit.  I wonder what it looked like when it was built.  It's pretty fucking soul-less and bland now.
> 
> 
> Americans have mostly seen those as europoor faggotry.  Some are coming around on using them now at least.


We just take a quick shower if we shit.


----------



## FFinfo (May 5, 2022)

Philier said:


> >no bidé
> Explain yourselves americans


The vast majority of Americans buy their houses from big development firms that put together cheap houses built to the minimum passable code and use things like big garages (unheated space, cheap to add) and his&her sinks to impress buyers, not up-market appliances. If it didn't come with the house, most people don't bother replace an appliance until it breaks, and once you've not used one for decades you tend not to be thinking about it when replacing a toilet, if you ever even need to replace your toilet in the first place.
That said, it's on the list with heated floors for things to get when you commission a home.


----------



## Dr. Matthew C. Harris (May 5, 2022)

I've seen favela shacks that are more spacious than that shithole 

What's the chance that one day his girth further baloons out, and he can no longer exit his little pen? Will his horse have to put her frail hooves to work in order to tear down the walls so he can get out?


----------



## DefinitelNotAPsychopath (May 5, 2022)

Did he have to pay to have the doorways increased in size so he could move through them?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 7, 2022)

3 women stabbed 2 blocks from Ralph’s crack shack a couple hours ago. 
Great place to raise a kid Ralph. Fucking idiot. 
Where is ReRoll supposed to play when she gets older?  Inside the gross shack?  You can’t e even walk her down the sidewalk in a stroller. 

Earlier this week a woman threw her baby out a third story window at a govt apartment complex about 8 blocks from Ralph’s house. 
I don’t post the shootings and stabblings much more than a quarter mile from his house.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 8, 2022)

RALPH   Listen up this is important. 
Serious one for you buddy. 
I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house. 

Let’s narrow it down further. 

The red pin is your address, 202 east 37th st. 
The red point to the north is 112 east 37th st. 
Guess who lives there?




Yep, just these three fellas, just living in a crack shack, all three of them, right up the block from you. Pretty cozy huh?  
But wait, it gets better. 
Go back to the map. 
See your house, then see the red point RIGHT BEHIND YOUR HOUSE?
Guess who lives there?


ANOTHER CRACK SHACK FULL OF REGISTERED SEX OFFENDERS?  They are literally in the house behind yours. When you have a cookout you can wave to the 3 sex offenders. Maybe invite them over and talk about what it’s like being sex offenders. You can feel superior because you’re not a Registered SO, YET. LOL!  HAHA!  I’m sure they aren’t keeping tabs on all the times you leave May and the baby alone or anything. 
Anyways, Happy Spite Mothers Day to your Spite Fiancée!


----------



## Expendable Zaku (May 8, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Just over $1200 a month


$1,200 a month for that piece of shit? If it was ever appraised (if the County Auditor could be bothered to make the rounds in that ghetto), he’d probably find out his truck is probably worth more than that house, not including the land.


----------



## Beef Elemental (May 8, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


Unfortunately Ralph will probably just use this information to negotiate a discount the next time he needs a babysitter while May is at work. Crying babies really kill the mood when you're trying to smoke up some fine af negress.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 8, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


Hmm well if the license theory is true ralph being in an sex offender heavy area might be explained by he himself being one


----------



## Punished Brent (May 8, 2022)

Its not too bad, very little counterspace in the kitchen but the brick siding is both attractive and long lasting. 
not that bad, but I could never live in an urban area like that


----------



## FFinfo (May 8, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


I mean Ralph's house is a crack shack full of unregistered sex offenders, so...


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 8, 2022)

I don’t know how it works, but do RSOs usually shack up together like that?  That’s 2 houses in a one block area. All around Ralph lol. Are there certain areas they have to live?  Aren’t they supposed to be a certain amount of distance away from children? 
Also for you guys with kids, do you ever check the RSO before you move to a new area?  I do. Why wouldn’t you?


----------



## FFinfo (May 8, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know how it works, but do RSOs usually shack up together like that?  That’s 2 houses in a one block area. All around Ralph lol. Are there certain areas they have to live?  Aren’t they supposed to be a certain amount of distance away from children?
> Also for you guys with kids, do you ever check the RSO before you move to a new area?  I do. Why wouldn’t you?


They're supposed to be a certain distance away from schools, but it'd be impossible to move them around every time a household near them added a child/a family moved in.


----------



## Donuteater (May 9, 2022)

Beef Elemental said:


> Unfortunately Ralph will probably just use this information to negotiate a discount the next time he needs a babysitter while May is at work. Crying babies really kill the mood when you're trying to smoke up some fine af negress.


He doesn't need a discount, his neighbors are happy to help for free.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 10, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know how it works, but do RSOs usually shack up together like that?  That’s 2 houses in a one block area. All around Ralph lol. Are there certain areas they have to live?  Aren’t they supposed to be a certain amount of distance away from children?
> Also for you guys with kids, do you ever check the RSO before you move to a new area?  I do. Why wouldn’t you?


It could be coincidence, but the more likely answer is those addresses are probably halfway houses/group homes specifically for ex-cons and sex offenders. They're commonplace in shitty areas, exactly like where ralph lives. IIRC the two largest prisoner re-entry programs are based in Richmond. While it's still a terrifying thought to be surrounded by sex pests, at least they have regular visits from their parole officers. I bet ralph and may let rozy go outside and play unsupervised as soon as she can walk. RIP


----------



## HotdogWater (May 10, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Just over $1200 a month


That's actually insane. Imagine paying that much to live in a guntshack when you can pay the exact same to rent an apartment downtown in a coastal city on the Great Lakes.


Not to mention most mortgages for decent starter homes are about half that monthly, as long as you're not house shopping in a retardedly high market area like L.A.


No wonder bog hog's zoomer paypiggies love to waste their money on him: their idol is the model citizen for wigger financial irresponsibility.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 10, 2022)

HotdogWater said:


> That's actually insane. Imagine paying that much to live in a guntshack when you can pay the exact same to rent an apartment downtown in a coastal city on the Great Lakes.
> 
> 
> Not to mention most mortgages for decent starter homes are about half that monthly, as long as you're not house shopping in a retardedly high market area like L.A.
> ...


 Most Ghetto hoods try to rent to HUD subsidized renters so they Jack up the rent because federal govt is paying 90 % of it. I bet the landlords were shocked to get a non-HUD renter willing to pay that rent. 

But they also have to live in a ghetto and overpay because Ralph has terrible credit. Even with $1200 a month no decent rentals or landlords would touch him, so he’s only going to find hoods and trailer parks willing to put him on a lease.



Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


Most of Richmond is a total crime ridden shithole. It’s like Baltimore but with less heroin and more meth. Perfect for trash like Gunt. 

(There are obviously a few nice sections in Richmond and more outside the city limits, but Gunt lives in an area that gives Richmond the crime ridden shithole rep.)


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 11, 2022)

No wonder Gunt doesn't go out and meet people in his shithole neighborhood.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 11, 2022)

Someone just ran over a motorcyclist at the intersection of Hull and 37th St, which is about one block away from Ralph’s house. 

See 37th St back there, great neighborhood Ralph.


----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Someone just ran over a motorcyclist at the intersection of Hull and 37th St, which is about one block away from Ralph’s house. View attachment 3271787
> See 37th St back there, great neighborhood Ralph.


I'm surprised the Ralphamale manages to live in the American equivalent of Mogadishu without getting stomped, meanwhile he goes to a civilized place like Lisbon and gets his skull smashed so hard his eyes now face in different directions.

Maybe it's that the inhabitants of this child molester filled pit of scum recognize Ralph as one of their own.

In Lisbon, he is more of an insult to their country than rapefugees.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (May 12, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I'm surprised the Ralphamale manages to live in the American equivalent of Mogadishu without getting stomped, meanwhile he goes to a civilized place like Lisbon and gets his skull smashed so hard his eyes now face in different directions.
> 
> Maybe it's that the inhabitants of this child molester filled pit of scum recognize Ralph as one of their own.
> 
> In Lisbon, he is more of an insult to their country than rapefugees.


It’s why he’s always so desperate to travel. He’s pretty much an isolated hobbit who never leaves his ghetto attic unless it’s for a drug run to DC or a casino trip. He even makes May and Roz be his personal ubereats delivery driver. This is why May had to finally learn to drive by herself at 25, to get food for the rage pig. 

Michael Cisco meat fest and raping Alice were the only two social activities Ralph has had all year in Richmond 

I do love the fact that KC ruined Ralph’s casino trips. Casinos were the equivalent of church to the rage pig and now he can’t even get COMPed with out thinking of PPP and Andy.


----------



## AltisticRight (May 12, 2022)

Expendable Zaku said:


> $1,200 a month for that piece of shit? If it was ever appraised (if the County Auditor could be bothered to make the rounds in that ghetto), he’d probably find out his truck is probably worth more than that house, not including the land.


It's only a matter of time until one of them gets pissed at all the trashy music and loud hollering, and takes matters into their own hands.
A frantic Ralphamale: ahhh ahhhhh OFFICAH OFFICAH THEM NIGGAZ ALAWGIN MEH THEY TRYNAH TAME MAH HORSE OFFICA
Virginian PD: Oh just another one of those fan forum calls (according to Ralph) or maybe it's this Laura Southson woman we've been hearing about?
- Hangs up -


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 12, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I'm surprised the Ralphamale manages to live in the American equivalent of Mogadishu without getting stomped, meanwhile he goes to a civilized place like Lisbon and gets his skull smashed so hard his eyes now face in different directions.
> 
> Maybe it's that the inhabitants of this child molester filled pit of scum recognize Ralph as one of their own.
> 
> In Lisbon, he is more of an insult to their country than rapefugees.


Ralph lives in a pretty bad area, but he's also a pussy. He usually knows when to shut his mouth(off the internet where he knows he will get beat badly), when he's not with a group of like-minded retards like in knoxville/miami/texas etc he goes full bitch mode. There's a perfect clip somewhere on this board of him walking out in public and his female companion starts getting loud and talking shit and he quickly shuts it down "shhh stop noo stop those guys don't fuck around". He gets scared immiedately. I'm sure this is how gunt acts locally. Lisbon probably caught him off guard, new place, not realizing lisbon is actually pretty gangster. Especially the specific part of Lisbon he was in, it's infamous for being infested with organized gangs who work together and control large pieces of territory selling drugs, prostitution, and robbing tourists at gunpoint. He also got black out drunk. Now his official story was, he was drunk sitting on the ground and someone stole his purse, he let his mouth run and got beat down to his knees without throwing a single punch. It's believable. However, Alice's story is he propositioned a girl/hooker and it went south, honestly more believable.


----------



## AnOminous (May 12, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Lisbon probably caught him off guard, new place, not realizing lisbon is actually pretty gangster. Especially the specific part of Lisbon he was in, it's infamous for being infested with organized gangs who work together and control large pieces of territory selling drugs, prostitution, and robbing tourists at gunpoint.


There's not a city in the world where you can't find an ass-kicking if you're looking for one, but you have to be up to some sketchy shit even to be the places that happens.  They have the usual tourist snatch and grabs as well, like everywhere, but if they started shooting and stabbing rich tourists who were up to no mischief (unlike Ralph), they'd be shut the fuck down.

The difference between a bad city and a good city is in a good city, if you avoid the parts where bad people go to do bad things, bad things probably will not happen to you.

The man purse story is definitely believable too though.  As ugly as that fucking thing was, about Ralph's speed, the type of organized gangs who rip off tourists can recognize what kind of things have resale value and that does, and also probably contains all kinds of other gay consoomer electronics in it.  I just don't find that situation where he even had time to mouth off enough to get hit believable.  These guys are really good at relieving drunks of shit so quickly the drunk hasn't even realized he's been fleeced before they're on their way.

I maintain that even a robbery gang prefers things to go smoothly and sending someone in for facial reconstruction surgery isn't smoothly.  I think it was _personal_.  I mean if the truth weren't shameful, why would the Ralphamale come up with an embarrassing cover story about being relieved of his man purse?

Anyway, this sort of confirms that this pudgy little manlet degenerate can be taught to shut his cock holster with a beating or two, and confirmed that he's been beaten up in his own neighborhood at least once because he's too stupid to know when not to run his mouth without being punched in it.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (May 12, 2022)

That particular intersection, 37th and Hull St, has had 20 accidents since 2018. Even in the shithole Southside it’s a notoriously dangerous turn.  I wonder if that affects his car insurance?
Ralph, what kind of man lives with his spite family in such a place, literally surrounded by at least 4 halfway houses for Registered Sex Offenders, in the violent crime ground zero for the tri-cities?


----------



## Obscura539 (May 12, 2022)

“You wish you could live that good.”

 It’s pretty obvious that the fabulously wealthy Ralphamale could easily purchase a home in a better area for his expanding family.  I have to say.  The only issue is that Ralphamale is not a simp.  Why should an elite male spend resources on a woman and child?  Do you understand!?!  A Ralphamale is not Gator! He’s not going to live like that.  If you try to better the life of your wife and child you’re a simp. To be quite real.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 12, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> I don’t know how it works, but do RSOs usually shack up together like that?  That’s 2 houses in a one block area. All around Ralph lol. Are there certain areas they have to live?  Aren’t they supposed to be a certain amount of distance away from children?
> Also for you guys with kids, do you ever check the RSO before you move to a new area?  I do. Why wouldn’t you?


If they are supposed to live a certain distance from children / young families then Reroll was already doomed due to living with May


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> If they are supposed to live a certain distance from children / young families then Reroll was already doomed due to living with May


Anyone else curious about what the schools will be like for ReRoll Rozy?


----------



## SploogeInspectorGeneral (May 13, 2022)

Tbf it would be pointless because empty McDonald's bags and Twinkie wrappers cover the whole floor anyways


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (May 13, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Anyone else curious about what the schools will be like for ReRoll Rozy?


Town Bicycle


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (May 13, 2022)

Yuck. No a/c in Virginia would suck. 

Appliances come with the rental. I’m surprised he can’t find somewhere better. He can literally live anywhere.


----------



## Christorian X (May 13, 2022)

Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Town Bicycle


Haha, I meant more like quality of school but I def lol'd at your thinking.


----------



## Burd Turglar (May 13, 2022)

Not a bad house for a 20 year old with a roomie given the typical cost of housing in the area.

Or...I mean a dude who is totally loaded and top of the sector and not a broke ass fat retard.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 13, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> This is why May had to finally learn to drive by herself at 25, to get food for the rage pig.


at that fucking point that youre only learning basic life skills to service ethan fucking ralph after shitting out his kid life genuinely isnt worth living anymore. theres no where.


Lobster Cult High Priest said:


> Town Bicycle


rozy from her cozy moniker and generally absolutely fucked genetics and upbringing is destined to become a femcel. maybe if she develops a sterling personality some woman might lez out with her or something.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (May 13, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Anyone else curious about what the schools will be like for ReRoll Rozy?


Inner city dump.


----------



## PickwickPub (May 13, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Haha, I meant more like quality of school but I def lol'd at your thinking.


I mean Ralph is spiritually black and the school assigned to this dump is currently 85% black. So it will be perfect, they can discuss their shared interests in rap music and purple drank.

But really the chances Ralph is still alive by the time she drops out of the 2nd grade is pretty low. They will probably be back at Meigh's parents barn.


----------



## Riverfagg1599 (May 13, 2022)

wait so this is not the same house that his mom lived in?


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 14, 2022)

Riverfagg1599 said:


> wait so this is not the same house that his mom lived in?


No. Sandra had to sell it to some Russian slumlord, which he proceeded to rent back out to her, because Ethan spent allher wellfare money on booze and drugs.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 14, 2022)

Little off topic but it happened outside his house. Remember when he tried to call the cops on Jesse for vandalism for putting a sticker on his car? What a fucking pussy. Also Jesse is a faggot.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (May 14, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Little off topic but it happened outside his house. Remember when he tried to call the cops on Jesse for vandalism for putting a sticker on his car? What a fucking pussy. Also Jesse is a faggot.


Imagine being so afraid of Jesse you would only peak out of your window and then ragepost on twitter instead of going outside to beat his ass.


----------



## Riverfagg1599 (May 15, 2022)

Takayuki Yagami said:


> No. Sandra had to sell it to some Russian slumlord, which he proceeded to rent back out to her, because Ethan spent allher wellfare money on booze and drugs.


dam thats tragic. he is one of the things that keeps me from going back to drinking. a lot of these people are. makes me glad to be sober even moreso with every passing holler lmfao.


----------



## Fannyscum (May 16, 2022)

I don't remember seeing it mentioned previously but Ralph revealed in a text to Mrs Vickers that he signed a 17 month lease on the RalphaRental:


----------



## AltisticRight (May 17, 2022)

Christorian X said:


> Anyone else curious about what the schools will be like for ReRoll Rozy?


No idea but Ethan and Amanda should be no where near those schools. One's a paedophile, the other likes to sniff truffles out of teenager buttholes.


----------



## Long Time Caller (May 17, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> I don't remember seeing it mentioned previously but Ralph revealed in a text to Mrs Vickers that he signed a 17 month lease on the RalphaRental:
> View attachment 3290357


"I have a middle-class life" 



 





 





 

 




Another all time banger for the killstream.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (May 17, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


I love this forum so much.  Where else can I look at a thread making fun of a pig-man's house and see the obligatory registered sex offender search on mother's day.  This one is a spectacular display too.  The fact that I'm not surprised at any of this is the most amusing part.


----------



## Christorian X (May 21, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


I don't know how I missed this earlier. This is amazing and needs way more traction.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (May 24, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> RALPH   Listen up this is important.
> Serious one for you buddy.
> I did a RSO check for your neighborhood. You have 102 RSO living within one mile of your house.
> View attachment 3262460
> ...


May is gettin that Dill pickle now


----------



## Dyn (May 24, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> I'm surprised the Ralphamale manages to live in the American equivalent of Mogadishu without getting stomped, meanwhile he goes to a civilized place like Lisbon and gets his skull smashed so hard his eyes now face in different directions.


It's really easy to tell harmless ghetto people apart from dangerous ghetto people in the ghetto culture you're used to and almost impossible to tell them apart in ghetto cultures you're not used to.


----------



## Ragepig (Jun 21, 2022)

Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


Looks like their landlord is tired of their shit and either refused to renew their lease or jacked the rent up to where Meigh’s parents were no longer willing to foot the bill.  

I wonder where Gunt will go?  If he’s smart he’ll go back to West Memphis and live in Ronnie’s Crack Shack but knowing him they’ll probably just try and move into Meigh’s parent’s place or maybe a rental property they own?


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


Alogs ran Ethan Ralph out of his own house and town, what a fucking bitch boy. And of course he will 100% respond to this and say "Y'all didn't make me leave!" when we know that's obviously the case because he's soft. Or he won't respond to this at all and prove that he's a bitch because he knows I'm right.


----------



## BallBuster (Jun 21, 2022)

He thinks we won’t find his new pigpen?  He sure is silly.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 21, 2022)

dude with like 3 court cases and multiple restraining orders plans on hiding his new contact information indefinitely. Solid plan.

I wonder if this is an op to "hide" from the Vickers, which means its a lot of effort for something that will fail, and most likely fail very very quickly.


----------



## Cumeatsioner Gordon (Jun 21, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> I wonder where Gunt will go?


Portugal.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

BallBuster said:


> He thinks we won’t find his new pigpen?  He sure is silly.


"we're never going to post our daughter on the internet or talk about her after she's born' - ethan ralph

My location guess is florida, dirt cheap to live in the shit areas and since ethan is a panhandler who doesn't have to work he doesn't have to worry about the shit wages.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


Hollerin Hawg run out of town by people leaving corn on his front step.

His address will get leaked again in no time, but in the mean time what state do you think he's moving to? I'm voting Florida since no personal income tax and Pantsu is just like one of those weirdo 30 somethings that's way to into fuckin Disney.

Though he could also be livin out his dream and move to Vegas where he can lose money making dumb sports bets and fuck all the black hookers he wants.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> "we're never going to post our daughter on the internet or talk about her after she's born' - ethan ralph
> 
> My location guess is florida, dirt cheap to live in the shit areas and since ethan is a panhandler who doesn't have to work he doesn't have to worry about the shit wages.


There are casinos in FL too.

My top 3 guesses:
1. Lisbon, he'll probably just leave all of his shit behind because he's a shitty person, making it a huge headache for the landlord. Epic ownage of the Vickers by ducking out of child support until his passport gets canceled by the state department for being in arrears. Will somehow still Tweet how Vickers are preventing him from seeing his kids despite voluntarily moving to another continent, his retard fans will somehow stan for him.

2. Las Vegas. Reasons are  self explanatory. This is by far the worst option for the cow milk. He'll be dead by 2023.

3. Florida seems reasonable. Shacking up with Baked Alaska and do team streams, hollering at bar patron and content spraying bouncers. They are both broke as fuck and would be eager for the opportunity to do team streams which they probably think they will make a ton of money on. This arc ends in one of them ending up in prison for a violent felony for a long time, but it's 50-50 which piggy it is.


----------



## ZheZuoShan (Jun 21, 2022)

I don't believe he is leaving Richmond. He wouldn't feel the need to include that in the tweet. He'll probably stay somewhere in that city.


----------



## Water Helen Water (Jun 21, 2022)

Only 3 hours away


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

My guesses:
Going to Rochester so May’s parents can raise Rozy.

A more rural location in Virginia because it’s cheaper.



 They are just scrambling to find any place within 60 miles of Richmond they can get a day rental u-haul too. The landlords probably told them they were raising the rent and piggy threw a fit. I’d be shocked if they had the logistical skill and money to get more than 100 miles from their current location. But I’d love for Gunt to try and rent a shithole in Florida sight unseen and just show up in a uhaul to a piece of swamp land. 

I don’t think they got much notice to gtfo or didn’t bother trying to find a new place till the very last minute. Could be they weren’t paying on time, rent being raised or because the landlords discovered the state of the house with a drug addict pig, horse, infant, dog and two cats in a stye that nobody cleans - probably all three.

Ralph was suddenly complaining about a “housing bubble” a week ago, almost as if he was suddenly needed to find a new place asap, only bothered to start looking and discovered it a absolutely terrible time to rent or buy. (Lol at the idea he could buy) 

When you are getting ready to move you don’t take out of town trips - that’s for after the move is done. 

I’m looking forward to seeing Ralph’s new trailer or crack shack down in Chester, Va.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Jun 21, 2022)

With how legendarily good Ralph's opsec is I expect him to post the lease agreement for his new place while irl streaming the U-Haul drive from start to stop.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jun 21, 2022)

If he leaves the state does the suspended sentence still come into play in another state? Could he be leaving because he is nervous about it? Or is it just that he's a bitch and is afraid that alogs will come knocking?


----------



## Gold Star Commissar (Jun 21, 2022)

Grotesque Bushes said:


> With how legendarily good Ralph's opsec is I expect him to post the lease agreement for his new place while irl streaming the U-Haul drive from start to stop.


If Ralph was smart, he wouldn’t have said anything about moving in the first place. He’s not smart though.


----------



## itsallsotiresome (Jun 21, 2022)

I think something non alog related happened to spurn this and we're reaching some sort of tipping point. Maybe his car got broken into or had its catalytic convertor taken since he lives in a sketchy part of town . Who knows tho maybe Ralph is literally just tired of alogs and getting served papers.


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


Hahaha, what a pussy. I thought that the Ralphamale don't scare, but now he's running away from nice people who bring him tribute. Don't worry, the new pig farm will get leaked soon enough. His security is shit, and he's going to burn some bridges with people who would know the address. I also think that the Vickers family will have to be informed about his new location due to the ongoing legal cases, especially if Ralph still wants custody of Xander.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


I know this probably has nothing to do with it but imagine if Ralph is moving out of state because of fear of going to jail due to the Faith's diary shit. 

Richmond PD and DA's office will finally rest from hearing from Vicker's constantly bitching about him lmao. 

Dunno, I fucking crack up just imagining it.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 21, 2022)

Ralph’s new house is going to be a giant potty


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 21, 2022)

My money is he’s moving in with Baked or the Morrisons so he can focus on streaming instead of his daughter


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 21, 2022)

itsallsotiresome said:


> I think something non alog related happened to spurn this and we're reaching some sort of tipping point. Maybe his car got broken into or had its catalytic convertor taken since he lives in a sketchy part of town . Who knows tho maybe Ralph is literally just tired of alogs and getting served papers.


Very easily could have been a massive rent hike that he can't afford. I'd be curious if we know when he moved in and if this move out falls in line with a common lease time frame (e.g. 12 months, 24 months). I can see his shitbox going up about 300 dollars a month, and when he stopped hollerin' at the landlord for this bullshit rent increase, he realized there was no way he could afford it.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

Cumeatsioner Gordon said:


> Portugal.


It's Portugunt now.


Blue Miaplacidus said:


> "we're never going to post our daughter on the internet or talk about her after she's born' - ethan ralph
> 
> My location guess is florida, dirt cheap to live in the shit areas and since ethan is a panhandler who doesn't have to work he doesn't have to worry about the shit wages.


He wont move that far away, he needs to keep close to May's parents. My guess is somewhere close to Atlantic City since he talked about moving to Vegas but that's not happening unless May has officially been disowned.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


>implying people won't find out where he moves to (if he even does) in a matter of moments and start making offerings again

Also way to let people know the trolling is getting to you, fatass.  How's that "Everything is Fair Game" mantra working out for you?


----------



## Desktop User2 (Jun 21, 2022)

Can´t wait for the next episode of Cribs where he shows us the mansion built with all the Vegas earnings. Jokes aside, he is probably moving because one of his black sex offender neighbors threatened to rape his kid because they cannot take the squealing late at night anymore; Neigh probably got a bit too excited with the prospect and Ralph worried about losing his family to an actual nigger instead of a pretender.


----------



## OldGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Time for Ralph to return to his roots, the bog land of his ancestors is calling him home...


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> If he leaves the state does the suspended sentence still come into play in another state? Could he be leaving because he is nervous about it? Or is it just that he's a bitch and is afraid that alogs will come knocking?


I highly doubt he can afford to move very far away from Richmond but even if he tried that means he’s rented a place sight-unseen and it will be fucking hilarious. 

Unfortunately I think he’s just renting a new crack shack outside the Richmond city limits. 

If only Ralph wasn’t such an incredible dumbass he’d could have bought a decent home outside of Richmond years ago. He managed to get nothing out of living with mommy and his bonus GG bucks after all. He missed his chance at buying a home during probably the most optimal time in his adult life.*

Instead he leeched off mom and then rented a crack shack in the ghetto. Now mortgage rates mean few will be buying homes and most renters are staying put. It’s a really shitty time to try and move for anyone, but hilariously awful if you have bad credit, no references, no savings and little time. 

The best part is his new place will be a disaster because there’s no way anyone could find a good rental on short notice and a reasonable budget right now. Im glad Ralph has an $800 truck payment otherwise he might be able to put that money towards renting a decent place. 

Good thing Ralph put his money and time towards asinine trips instead of securing a decent home for his family. Hopefully those sweet memories of reading KF in Lisbon will make living in a potty with Meigh and Rozy more tolerable. 


Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> Ralph’s new house is going to be a giant potty


Seriously, unless he hasn’t destroyed May’s credit and is able to pony up $2500 a month he’s moving to a potty outside the city limits. 

If May’s low income, single mom HUD waiver came through it will be extra grotty because they can only use the waiver with slumlords that specialize in HUD waiver shit holes and the options for those are far worse than any non-welfare options. 

I can’t wait to see the fancy new digs.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 21, 2022)

I'm excited to see how fast he manages to dox himself, I'm expecting a contender for a world record.  Where could he be moving though?

An apartment would be cheaper than renting a whole house.  Moving in with Meigh's parents would be even cheaper though.  I bet they'd love to have a hollerin hog let loose at the ranch!


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

Mr. Manchester said:


> I'm excited to see how fast he manages to dox himself, I'm expecting a contender for a world record.  Where could he be moving though?
> 
> An apartment would be cheaper than renting a whole house.  Moving in with Meigh's parents would be even cheaper though.  I bet they'd love to have a hollerin hog let loose at the ranch!


Dick told him he could hook him up, so Ralph's going to show up in LA and Dick's going to tell him: "Sorry bud, I was going to let you move into my guest room, but my spine exploded and I can't get up to open the door for you, maybe next time you need to move I can help, for sure"


----------



## Muppetstudios (Jun 21, 2022)

Can we get a poll on how long before his new address gets doxxed? I'm saying 1 week


----------



## H. H. Lovecraft (Jun 21, 2022)

What happened to Ronnie's old trailer?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 21, 2022)

H. H. Lovecraft said:


> What happened to Ronnie's old trailer?


You mean Ronnie’s house?  Because it’s a house, not a trailer.

Anyway, It’s sitting vacant, boarded up.  Gunt could go back to West Memphis and live rent-free but he’d have to get Ronnie’s house back in halfway decent shape, plus he’d be living around folks he went to school with.  It’s hard to pretend to be a Ralphamale when all your neighbors remember you being bullied so hard your mom had to pull you out of school.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 21, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Hollerin Hawg run out of town by people leaving corn on his front step.
> 
> His address will get leaked again in no time, but in the mean time what state do you think he's moving to? I'm voting Florida since no personal income tax and Pantsu is just like one of those weirdo 30 somethings that's way to into fuckin Disney.
> 
> Though he could also be livin out his dream and move to Vegas where he can lose money making dumb sports bets and fuck all the black hookers he wants.



Vegas would be a good idea honestly. Save him some money. Rent for an apartmnet is like 12-1500 a month which is about the same as Richmond. Go on Ralph. Live your best life and move to Vegas or Reno or Phoenix lol


----------



## Daily Affirmation (Jun 21, 2022)

If he moves to West Memphis like the true white nigger that he is, he'll pay no rent and live minutes from a casino. Also he'd have affordable black hookers on tap 24/7.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jun 21, 2022)

MrBond said:


> Vegas would be a good idea honestly. Save him some money. Rent for an apartmnet is like 12-1500 a month which is about the same as Richmond. Go on Ralph. Live your best life and move to Vegas or Reno or Phoenix lol


Really isn't looking on Zillow. He couldn't get a house but $1500 would get him a decent two bedroom apartment. What was he paying for the current place? I assume anything over that is out of his price range.

Of course being in Vegas would mean he's in range of Vickers fucking with him.

Atlantic City got mentioned. Ralph could probably afford it, and he can go hollerin on the boardwalk in between getting kicked out of the Tropicana and Bally's.

Also unrelated but if anyone goes to Atlantic City to fuck with Ralph the Knife and Fork Inn is a really good restaurant you should stop at afterwards.


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Jun 21, 2022)

I know of only one state that would make a more entertaining show other than Vickers.




The idea Ralph could unironically live a 1/2  hour from Rekieta and Jim would invert the lolcow laws.

Do it Ralph show those A-logs that you can live in their state and show up to their house when ever you wanted. You might just want to eat at the restaurants they frequent too. It's not stalking if you live there as well. Show them how powerless they are to stop you from being their neighbor.

Edit: I found you a perfect town it's an hour drive to both of their houses.


----------



## ManBearHog (Jun 21, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Looks like their landlord is tired of their shit and either refused to renew their lease or jacked the rent up to where Meigh’s parents were no longer willing to foot the bill.
> 
> I wonder where Gunt will go?  If he’s smart he’ll go back to West Memphis and live in Ronnie’s Crack Shack but knowing him they’ll probably just try and move into Meigh’s parent’s place or maybe a rental property they own?


There’ll always be the swamp


----------



## zero-who (Jun 21, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> I know of only one state that would make a more entertaining show other than Vickers.
> 
> View attachment 3410977
> 
> ...


I can't imagine Ralph is fiscally responsible enough to pay rent on a monthly basis. I hope he can prove me wrong, though.


----------



## MrBond (Jun 21, 2022)

ManBearHog said:


> There’ll always be the swamp


THE SWAMP LOL. I legit lol'd at that. I forgot all about his swamp land. He can build him a little hovel out there and be like shrek!


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> Looks like their landlord is tired of their shit and either refused to renew their lease or jacked the rent up to where Meigh’s parents were no longer willing to foot the bill.


If the landlord had anything to do with it i'm sure it was him getting tired of all the noise complaints from the incessant hollerin.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

itsallsotiresome said:


> I think something non alog related happened to spurn this and we're reaching some sort of tipping point.


yea his lease is up.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

zero-who said:


> I can't imagine Ralph is fiscally responsible enough to pay rent on a monthly basis. I hope he can prove me wrong, though.


Ralph is probably making 6 figures, not by much, but enough to get along comfortably if he didn't blow it all on his vices. Rent is probably the one thing he does cover but that doesn't make him a good tenant going by how much of a pig sty his room looked like in the sex tape.


----------



## EyeGuy (Jun 21, 2022)

Just now, in the midst of bragging about how the Faggot Farms will never find him, Ralph got triggered by "the hater chat" and let slip that he's moving out of state. Thanks Ralph! Already making the aylawgs' jobs easier.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> He wont move that far away, he needs to keep close to May's parents. My guess is somewhere close to Atlantic City since he talked about moving to Vegas but that's not happening unless May has officially been disowned.


Meigh doesn't want to live in NJ, she doesn't want to live in NY "because it gets cold". It's either vegas or florida. Both are perfect white trash havens for him and both are extremely cheap to live.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Meigh doesn't want to live in NJ, she doesn't want to live in NY "because it gets cold". It's either vegas or florida. Both are perfect white trash havens for him and both are extremely cheap to live.


I'm leaning toward Florida.  Ralph's audience will like that because Florida is now based and Ralph has a scheduled date with Baked Alaska down there at some point.  It's also closer to his favorite hooker, the one that Warski said was willing to kiss him on the mouth.


----------



## MvAgusta (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Meigh doesn't want to live in NJ, she doesn't want to live in NY "because it gets cold". It's either vegas or florida. Both are perfect white trash havens for him and both are extremely cheap to live.


Florida has many casinos for the Gunt to burn his cash on. Plus it’s in the South and warm and Ralph/AF seems to be obsessed with the state.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Florida has many casinos for the Gunt to burn his cash on. Plus it’s in the South and warm and Ralph/AF seems to be obsessed with the state.


I can already see him on one of those shitty ass casino boats that every college kid who went to spring break in florida has been on, acting like he's living some lavish life bragging about his 5 star days while he's surrounded by degenerates, senior citizens, and tweakers.


----------



## oramge cat (Jun 21, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Hollerin Hawg run out of town by people leaving corn on his front step.
> 
> His address will get leaked again in no time, but in the mean time what state do you think he's moving to? I'm voting Florida since no personal income tax and Pantsu is just like one of those weirdo 30 somethings that's way to into fuckin Disney.
> 
> Though he could also be livin out his dream and move to Vegas where he can lose money making dumb sports bets and fuck all the black hookers he wants.


Vegas is cheap to live in, you can get a 3 bedroom apartment for like $900/month. Of course, it's only cheap to live in if you do what the locals do and spend all your time working and hiding in your air conditioned apartment from the deadly sun. No one who lives in Vegas does Vegas stuff regularly. If you're a gambling addict with a 200 pound bifurcated pannus you will go broke.


----------



## 3MMA (Jun 21, 2022)

Running theory that Meigh _finally _scored section 8.


Sucking that cigar, Gunt ponders jcaesar187.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Florida has many casinos for the Gunt to burn his cash on. Plus it’s in the South and warm and Ralph/AF seems to be obsessed with the state.


LOL, no, Ralph turns into a sweaty, sticky grease ball when it gets above 75, he canceled his second grill stream due to it being too hot (85 IIRC). May's the one who hates the cold, but what she wants doesn't matter.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 21, 2022)

At least Gunt was kind enough to give us a special HWNDU edition of the Killstream.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Jun 21, 2022)

Did Ralph originally get doxxed at either address (his mom's place or his current palatial estate) by outside forces or did he dox himself?

I ask because IIRC he gave out his address on Dick Masterson's show but I don't recall if he did it because it was already out there or not.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 21, 2022)

Personally I'm voting for Vegas because I want to see this tub of shit make an appearance on Pawn Stars but I can't think many things of any value that he could sell. Still, though.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Personally I'm voting for Vegas because I want to see this tub of shit make an appearance on Pawn Stars but I can't think many things of any value that he could sell. Still, though.


that shit's all scripted anyway, they legit take things from the museums and exhibits in the casinos and act like they're someone off the street trying to sell it. He might end up partying with that fat faggot who's on the show that hangs out in vegas with meth whores.


----------



## OlgaOfKiev (Jun 21, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Personally I'm voting for Vegas because I want to see this tub of shit make an appearance on Pawn Stars but I can't think many things of any value that he could sell. Still, though.


It would be a good laugh to see him have to try to pawn off his precious paw paw ring.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> that shit's all scripted anyway, they legit take things from the museums and exhibits in the casinos and act like they're someone off the street trying to sell it. He might end up partying with that fat faggot who's on the show that hangs out in vegas with meth whores.


I understand all of that, but I believe that show has had well known Youtubers on the show. Pat Contri/Pat The NES Punk appeared once with some rare NES cartridge that he knew he would never sell but it was a shameless promotion for his YT channel more or less as well as content for their TV show. I could see Ralph going there completely dressed in Killstream merch just for the sake of having some airtime. Imagine Ralph walking in there with his shitty knock-off Gladius then turning around when Rick Harrison tells him that it is worthless.


----------



## JAKL II (Jun 21, 2022)

As if Gunt's local a-logs of which he has several, aren't going to tail him when he moves and report on exactly where he's moved to before he starts unpacking the Uhaul.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

JAKL II said:


> As if Gunt's local a-logs of which he has several, aren't going to tail him when he moves and report on exactly where he's moved to before he starts unpacking the Uhaul.


sounds like a job for that faggot jesse


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (Jun 21, 2022)

FL offers the most chance of him getting shot after mouthing off???

.. or  a prime property in Ruckersville may be coming up for auction soon....


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 21, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Personally I'm voting for Vegas because I want to see this tub of shit make an appearance on Pawn Stars but I can't think many things of any value that he could sell. Still, though.


I just called a friend who specializes in fat retard jewelry, I just hope he can make it here in time.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> yea his lease is up.


I’m sure the landlord wanted them out and are raising the rent. I can’t imagine how gross the place is after two years of them living there. 

Ralph’s been too busy with important things like trips to Lisbon, AC and upcoming Baked Alaska trip to trouble himself with finding a decent place for him and his infant daughter to live. 

Only after shit was getting down to the wire did he bother you start looking and realized he was fucked. Unmarried white trash couple, no stable employment,  with baby and three pets? LMAO. No decent place will rent to them. 

Ralph will try so hard to hide the shit hole they end up moving too. Not because of alogs but because he lives like the white trash he is. He’s made sure to never show inside of his home now because it’s a pig stye. He’s spent more on purses than furniture. 

It’s telling that a guy who can stop flexing about cheap cigars, trips, purses, mall clothes, etc…never, ever mentions or shows a hint of how he actually lives at home. Most streamers love to show off the digs they live in. Not doxing the location but just showing the effort and money they put into a nice home or even just their studio. 

Ralph, otoh, has always done his very best to hide his living conditions. Obviously he was ashamed to live with Sandra in the crack shack but he had to hide his very first big boy rental home too. 

Taping some paper photos and polyester flags to the u-haul blankets is as good as it gets for interior decorating in the Ralpharental. Thankfully they at least have that plastic rustic cross to go with the disposable plates for the new place!



EyeGuy said:


> Just now, in the midst of bragging about how the Faggot Farms will never find him, Ralph got triggered by "the hater chat" and let slip that he's moving out of state. Thanks Ralph! Already making the aylawgs' jobs easier.


Shit, Ralph would say he’s moving to the penthouse next door to his Manhattan attorney if he thought he could keep the location secret forever. 

I really do hope they are getting a uhaul and driving to some place they’ve only seen online. 

Too bad they have an infant or maybe Baked would have let them rent a bunk bed in his streaming house or Mersh give’em a good deal on his couch. I hear Nick has a empty basement apartment but he wouldn’t rent to junkyard trailer trash. Maybe Harry rented an apartment for May in Rochester so the grandparents can raise Rozy.

No matter where they going, it’s going to be an epic shit show.


----------



## Ragepig (Jun 21, 2022)

Ethan Oliver Ralph said on stream just now that he might go to DC on Thursday for the Supreme Court abortion decision and that he can "check out the new digs" after that as well. Almost makes you think he will move to a place not far from DC/his old gunt shack.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Jun 21, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Atlantic City got mentioned. Ralph could probably afford it, and he can go hollerin on the boardwalk in between getting kicked out of the Tropicana and Bally's.
> 
> Also unrelated but if anyone goes to Atlantic City to fuck with Ralph the Knife and Fork Inn is a really good restaurant you should stop at afterwards.


It's a better song than Ralph deserves, but the lyrics seem strangely fitting.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 21, 2022)

Ralph definitely got hit with a huge rent increase. He cant afford Vegas. A 2 bedroom apartment in a non shit area starts at $1500. A decent house is around $2000 a month.

He’s going to move in another shit box in a bad part of town.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> No matter where they going, it’s going to be an epic shit show.


He partially doxed himself already.

He spent like 30 minutes taunting KF chat about never being able to find him. Then he mumbled that he was going to "check the new digs and then to DC". KF picked it up and ran with it.

Suddenly he stopped talking about moving and being undoxable, which is what he does when he gets caught, LOL.

So yeah, Ralph is moving somewhere close to DC.


----------



## Noproblemo (Jun 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> He partially doxed himself already.
> 
> He spent like 30 minutes taunting KF chat about never being able to find him. Then he mumbled that he was going to "check the new digs and then to DC". KF picked it up and ran with it.
> 
> ...


He's actually moving in with Corinne. She lives in DC. How long ago was the SCOTUS protest? Could she be baby mama #3?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 21, 2022)

Noproblemo said:


> He's actually moving in with Corinne. She lives in DC. How long ago was the SCOTUS protest? Could she be baby mama #3?


She's too old for that and I don't see her being involved in a long term committed (to the point of living together) trouple either.


----------



## Tonberry (Jun 21, 2022)

I want to say Ralph will last maybe a day after the move before he gets doxxed, but even that might be too generous. Ralph is going to get mad after seeing too many troll comments about him moving to a shed on a swamp out of fear, which will cause him to promptly say "DOES THIS LOOK LIKE A SHED TO YOU, RETARD?" and post a photo of the front of his house with the number and even the name of the street fully visible somehow.


----------



## Cumeatsioner Gordon (Jun 21, 2022)

OlgaOfKiev said:


> It would be a good laugh to see him have to try to pawn off his precious paw paw ring.


It would be funny if someone decided to take the ring after a self-defense situation and then auction it to the public as a trophy, much like murse #1.
Then again we all know anything Ralph touches turns to literal shit. Last time I checked diabetes isn't a contractible disease but I sure as fuck wouldn't take my chances wearing that thing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> He partially doxed himself already.
> 
> He spent like 30 minutes taunting KF chat about never being able to find him. Then he mumbled that he was going to "check the new digs and then to DC". KF picked it up and ran with it.
> 
> ...


LMAO. My best guess earlier someplace about 30 miles outside the Richmond city limits. I’d be surprised if it was north of Richmond because shit gets more expensive going north, but going south or east of Richmond shit gets cheaper. 

Metro DC is way way more expensive than Richmond and way harder to find a decent place under $2500 so there’s no way he’s moving “close” to DC, but maybe closer than he currently is now. 

Ralph is moving some place that it will take a uhaul one hour or less to reach from his current address. There’s no way he would have had time for trips and bullshit the past two month if his move required more than driving a uhaul down the interstate a few miles. 

But I’ll LMFAO if he moves to Westphalia or NOMA to be in “DC”. Ralph just might be retarded enough to still think he’s a real political streamer and therefore should be in DC. A move to DC will def salvage his stream and make him Tim Pool.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Ethan Oliver Ralph said on stream just now that he might go to DC on Thursday for the Supreme Court abortion decision and that he can "check out the new digs" after that as well. Almost makes you think he will move to a place not far from DC/his old gunt shack.


oh please god move to baltimore.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 21, 2022)

Maybe Ralph is moving to Chicago to be closer to Nick.  Hope he got a place on the south side, that's the safest part.  Summer is an excellent time to move there too as the shooting rate is so low because all the black people are so happy.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> oh please god move to baltimore.


He's gonna get murdered if he does lmao


----------



## Sneedlerino (Jun 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> He partially doxed himself already.
> 
> He spent like 30 minutes taunting KF chat about never being able to find him. Then he mumbled that he was going to "check the new digs and then to DC". KF picked it up and ran with it.
> 
> ...


I don't think he can afford Maryland/D.C. metro areas. Apartments in D.C. are insanely expensive and anywhere around the D.C. area is going to have inflated prices because of Government Employee's commuting. There's a hideous homeless problem in D.C. because it's so expensive to live there and there's next to no space. He could be looking at places in the fringes of MD. But I mean, I can't see him being able to afford it, passing the background check, or clearing the rental/credit check.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO. My best guess earlier someplace about 30 miles outside the Richmond city limits. I’d be surprised if it was north of Richmond because shit gets more expensive going north, but going south or east of Richmond shit gets cheaper.


No, shit starts getting cheaper if you keep heading north past DC. North Maryland/South PA (or simply in Baltimore) you can easily find another $1000 crack shack to wallow in.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Metro DC is way way more expensive than Richmond and way harder to find a decent place under $2500 so there’s no way he’s moving “close” to DC, but maybe closer than he currently is now.


No one said he was moving to DC proper, he said he was going to "check out the new digs" and then "go to DC", so the new place is not in DC, just somewhere close.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph is moving some place that it will take a uhaul one hour or less to reach from his current address. There’s no way he would have had time for trips and bullshit the past two month if his move required more than driving a uhaul down the interstate a few miles.


Slightly north of DC is perfect to LARP being a journo in DC and go to AC and back in a single day, also close enough to send May and her daughter to May's parents when he doesn't want to deal with them  (always).


----------



## Thorndyke Special (Jun 21, 2022)

My guess is that they move to whatever no-name town that dumbfuck Sisko is in... Congrats, Meigh!


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 21, 2022)

Wasn’t Ralph in DC not too long ago and no one could figure out why he was even there? Was he looking for a rental?


----------



## Spergichu (Jun 21, 2022)

Why doesn't he just set up a shack in his swampland. I thought it was pristine and prime real estate.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

Thorndyke Special said:


> My guess is that they move to whatever no-name town that dumbfuck Sisko is in... Congrats, Meigh!


Keyser, WV. It’s in the Cumberland, MD region and he could probably afford to rent some crack shack in the sticks in that region. He could be be doing grilling streams with Sisco every week! 

Martinsburg, WV is also a crappy meth/ heroin riddled town where he could afford a crack shack to rent. 

If he’s actually “leaving the state” then it’s highly likely he’s going to one of the cheap towns in WV’s eastern panhandle or next to it in Maryland. This region is like 80 miles from DC too.

This was the area of Maryland Daddy of Five lived in so he should talk to him about starting a new family channel on Cozy. Ralph and Do5 seem like they would get along really well


----------



## Father Elijah (Jun 21, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Personally I'm voting for Vegas because I want to see this tub of shit make an appearance on Pawn Stars but I can't think many things of any value that he could sell. Still, though.


"Sir we don't buy twitter accounts."


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 21, 2022)

I'll throw out a longshot.

Ethan and May move into her parent's house in Rochester and Ethan spends every weekend at the DraftKings sportsbook at Del Lago Casino.

Edit: I see that May doesn't want to live in cold weather, but I don't think that will end up being a factor.  Dunno why; just a hunch.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 21, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Wasn’t Ralph in DC not too long ago and no one could figure out why he was even there? Was he looking for a rental?


Ralph visits DC to score drugs.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

Cozy.tv stream, Ralph doxing his new digs

@3:12:38 "Are you thinking what i'm thinking (watchint Roe V. Wade clip), then I might go check out the new digs after that too, Thursday"

Someone else can clip it.

There's like 30 mins of him doing nothing but taunting KF, daring to find him before that, KF chat caught him saying it at that time stamp in real time, and he just shut his mouth about moving after it.



Salubrious said:


> Ethan and May move into her parent's house in Rochester and Ethan spends every weekend at the DraftKings sportsbook at Del Lago Casino.


He already doxed himself as moving somewhere close to DC.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> North Maryland/South PA (or simply in Baltimore) you can easily find another $1000 crack shack to wallow in.


He will not be liked outside of Baltimore. The previous areas you stated are very tight knit and all it would take is one person to completely ruin his chances.


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 21, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> He already doxed himself as moving somewhere close to DC.


So MGM National Harbor casino then.



			https://mgmnationalharbor.mgmresorts.com/en.html


----------



## Deathfromabove (Jun 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Keyser, WV. It’s in the Cumberland, MD region and he could probably afford to rent some crack shack in the sticks in that region. He could be be doing grilling streams with Sisco every week!
> 
> Martinsburg, WV is also a crappy meth/ heroin riddled town where he could afford a crack shack to rent.
> 
> ...


Martinsburg is perfect for Ralph. Decently sized black population, drugs a plenty and cheap rent. He can slam black hookers while snorting oxy laced with fentanyl on a budget.


----------



## Hyacinth Bucket (Bouquet) (Jun 21, 2022)

This is my favourite development in awhile. A Kiwifarms scavenger hunt to find the new pigpen -- what fun!


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 21, 2022)

Ralph, do a RSO search for your new neighborhood this time so we don’t have to shame you into moving again.


----------



## ManBearHog (Jun 21, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Ralph, do a RSO search for your new neighborhood this time so we don’t have to shame you into moving again.


His broodmare is literally a pedophile, he doesn’t give a fuck about RSO stats.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

Relapse said:


> this is so neat , I didn't know replays were enabled on cozy. I still watch him on Odysee ,  its hard to move to another sketchy streaming platform, even if it is for the ralphamale, anyways here is the clip.
> View attachment 3412461


If the Internet can find a flag in the middle of a field in Greenville Tennessee, I'm pretty sure a talking pig will be easy mode.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> If the Internet can find a flag in the middle of a field in Greenville Tennessee, I'm pretty sure a talking pig will be easy mode.


Yeah either he'll slip up or it'll be force exposed in court docs.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jun 21, 2022)

He's got so many court cases and stupid shit ongoing there's no way he can keep it secret.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jun 21, 2022)

Martinsburg, WV is a good guess, if it's shitty enough for the ATF then Ralph will fit right in. 

If he's lying about moving out of state then I'd imagine he's just going to some shitty part south of the Potomac in Virginia. 

Otherwise maybe some where in Maryland outside of the DC  metro area, it can get rural pretty quick.

I assume we'll know instantly from Vickers or his other legal battles coming up.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 21, 2022)

Vicious Vickers and his army of lost boys are on the case:



Tweet | Archive


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 21, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Vicious Vickers and his army of lost boys are on the case:
> View attachment 3412901
> View attachment 3412902
> Tweet | Archive


I want to change my vote from 1 week to 12 hours pls


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

Fannyscum said:


> Vicious Vickers and his army of lost boys are on the case:
> View attachment 3412901
> View attachment 3412902
> Tweet | Archive


Lol, Ralph’s rent was cheap but I’ll agree he was paying too much to live in a fucking crime ridden ghetto. He probably just got jealous when he found out all his neighbors had HUD paying their rent. 

Gunt only needs a stable internet connection and given that his e-begging gets less and less money every month he should move some place rural and cheap as shit. 

He will be moving some place cheap and semi-rural less than 3 hours drive from Richmond. If he wasn’t lying about going to it while on his trip to DC then it will be one of the shitty towns in the WV panhandle or across the river in Maryland that are 75 miles away from DC. 

 I don’t think he could afford a decent place in the Harper’s Ferry area in WV, but definitely would be at home in Martinsburg, WV and it’s surrounding crap holes.

Given his good buddy Sisco is in eastern WV I think it’s pretty likely he heads in that region. 

The best part is he talked about “checking out the new digs” which makes it sound like he hasn’t actually seen them in person and rented some place via online listing or photos alone. Lol. Or even better, a “friend” of Sisco has some rental property he’s giving Ralphamale a “deal” on. 

The only reason he’s even moving an hour or two down the road is sheer laziness. They have no family, no friends and no job tying them to the south east. But Ralph could only bother to look for cheap rentals he could drive a uhaul up and back to in a day. I figure he will be moving in this haphazard way, by the seat of his pants, into progressively shittier places every year or two until he dies or ends up at Ronnie’s mansion.


----------



## burntwater (Jun 21, 2022)

With all that money Ralphamale is making off his streams he's clearly moving on up to Silver Spring, MD.


----------



## Fannyscum (Jun 21, 2022)

Jim weighs in on the Ralphs leaving the ghetto:


Tweet | Archive


Tweet | Archive 


Tweet | Archive


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 21, 2022)

Is it confirmed they have 3 pets?  Most rentals won’t take more than 2.  Also some places require a dna test for dogs now to make sure they aren’t homicidal ghetto mixes.
ETA I just got a spam email for dog dna testing fucksake how do they do that.


----------



## Telemeter (Jun 21, 2022)

Relapse said:


> this is so neat , I didn't know replays were enabled on cozy. I still watch him on Odysee ,  its hard to move to another sketchy streaming platform, even if it is for the ralphamale, anyways here is the clip.
> View attachment 3412461


He's such a fed he's moving to Fed Central.


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Jun 21, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> If the Internet can find a flag in the middle of a field in Greenville Tennessee, I'm pretty sure a talking pig will be easy mode.


----------



## Derpy (Jun 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Lol, Ralph’s rent was cheap but I’ll agree he was paying too much to live in a fucking crime ridden ghetto. He probably just got jealous when he found out all his neighbors had HUD paying their rent.
> 
> Gunt only needs a stable internet connection and given that his e-begging gets less and less money every month he should move some place rural and cheap as shit.
> 
> ...


I doubt he even bothers to rent a Uhaul. I just can’t imagine that hog loading up all his shit in one day. My guess is he fits as much shit as he can in his truck and May’s car and try and move in a couple trips. It’s not like they have that much shit to fit in a moving truck as these are the people who eat off disposable plates. They also seem like the kind of trash to leave a ton of shit behind.


----------



## heathercho (Jun 21, 2022)

There's a little place with cheap rent, neighbors used to retards and a dead day lily patch that's tucked into a nice rural part of Virginia that I'm sure could accomodate Ralph and his Rozchu.
It's even got Court in its name, perfect for a felonious King Pig.....


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 21, 2022)

Derpy said:


> I doubt he even bothers to rent a Uhaul. I just can’t imagine that hog loading up all his shit in one day. My guess is he fits as much shit as he can in his truck and May’s car and try and move in a couple trips. It’s not like they have that much shit to fit in a moving truck as these are the people who eat off disposable plates. They also seem like the kind of trash to leave a ton of shit behind.


You’re right, I forgot Ralph has his new truck. No way he will pay for a u-haul when he can just shove all his crap in the truck bed. I’m sure crap will be flying out the back all the way to the new crap shack.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jun 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> You’re right, I forgot Ralph has his new truck. No way he will pay for a u-haul when he can just shove all his crap in the truck bed. I’m sure crap will be flying out the back all the way to the new crap shack.


I’d pay to see Ralph trying to load his shit into his truck bed. I bet he’s never used it  like god intended, he just throws everything in the cab. 
If I was him I’d just leave everything and buy new stuff.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Jun 21, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> You’re right, I forgot Ralph has his new truck. No way he will pay for a u-haul when he can just shove all his crap in the truck bed. I’m sure crap will be flying out the back all the way to the new crap shack.


There's no way he uses a tarp or rope to move himself.  And it's not even like you'd be able to avoid him when he drives like he's in Fat and Furious. His truck would be super easy to find right now with all their shit still in the bed. I bet there will be a little bit of furniture in his truck forever.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 22, 2022)

Telemeter said:


> It's Portugunt now.


Porktugal?



Fannyscum said:


> Vicious Vickers and his army of lost boys are on the case:
> View attachment 3412901
> View attachment 3412902
> Tweet | Archive


Coinciding with that housing bubble financially illiterate smoothbrain shit he posted onto his ticked bird account? Yeah, landlords upped the rent, SAD. 
I voted "1 week" but realistically, I think it'll be 12 hours. Can't wait to change that text thing under username.


----------



## An automatic clown (Jun 22, 2022)

DonDaLemon said:


> There's no way he uses a tarp or rope to move himself.  And it's not even like you'd be able to avoid him when he drives like he's in Fat and Furious. His truck would be super easy to find right now with all their shit still in the bed. I bet there will be a little bit of furniture in his truck forever.


Hey he could always use the studio  U-Haul blanket with garbage taped to it to help move !


----------



## Free the Pedos (Jun 22, 2022)

astatine said:


> With all that money Ralphamale is making off his streams he's clearly moving on up to Silver Spring, MD.


I would love to see him in the giant Orthodox Jewish community of Silver Spring. Maybe he’ll commit a hate crime and go to jail.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 22, 2022)

Thinking about people pointing out the possibility of Ralph looking at getting a place without seeing it in person - what are the odds of him getting caught up in a rental scam?

Would be hilarious if he gets scammed again after getting fleeced by the Gambian Groyper.


----------



## Cumbubs (Jun 22, 2022)

Piggy on Twitter confirmed he's only moving because he got bullied 




			https://twitter.com/TheRalphRetort/status/1539611409134374913?t=t2wdMGlAWi6Vpc-f3bCtAg&s=19


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> Thinking about people pointing out the possibility of Ralph looking at getting a place without seeing it in person - what are the odds of him getting caught up in a rental scam?
> 
> Would be hilarious if he gets scammed again after getting fleeced by the Gambian Groyper.


If he rented an amazing house/apt for $1200 a month then yes. I figure Gunt would be low key flexing about his amazing new place and sound excited if he sent $2500 to a Nigerian.

I actually do have some sympathy for the Gunt having to find a place in this market. It does show his landlord wanted him to gtfo because most landlords would rather keep a tenant than lose one for an extra $100-200 a month. The month or more you lose to clean-up and finding new tenants eats up a year of any profits from increased rent. 

Landlords want to find a good tenant and keep them for years. They wanted Gunt out so they could hopefully find a good long term tenant to try and keep. I’ll be curious if they get that house HUD approved so the govt will pay the $1500 a month to house a low income family. Cash rental in that hood seemed odd.


----------



## SpiderDijon (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralphs Hoofing on up!


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Jun 22, 2022)

And he will reveal his new home the moment he moves in.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

Maybe Gunt shouldn’t try to make a living being a giant asshole shit talking people and declaring “everything fair game” if he can’t deal with the fallout.

Ralph’s entire adult life is his mouth writing checks his ass can’t cash. 

Ralph has been hollering about going to people’s homes and people’s jobs for months. He’s just ass blasted a few of his trolls actually do it instead of making empty threats. Extra funny because all his trolls have done is drop off gifts. The horror!


----------



## Beef Elemental (Jun 22, 2022)

Bullying Ralph so hard he moves is the new meta.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 22, 2022)

I thought Ralphamale never scares?

What a pathetic bitch.  Imagine wanting to move because you feel "threatened" by people leaving groceries on your doorstep.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

"not wanting to be harassed at your own home by fat pigs" 

So Meigh is moving out?


----------



## Guntkvd (Jun 22, 2022)

Guess what, bitch? I am scare. 
Guess what, bitch? I am scare.


----------



## Salubrious (Jun 22, 2022)

So if that's the reason, wouldn't he need to move to a state where he can hide his address through an LLC or whatever?

What's going to stop people fucking with him at his new home?

Unless he goes full DSP and moves into a gated community?  Maybe that's what he's doing?


----------



## Sneed’s Fuck and Suck (Jun 22, 2022)

No no no…. a-hog bros… the Ralphamale just owned kiwifarms….


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 22, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> So if that's the reason, wouldn't he need to move to a state where he can hide his address through an LLC or whatever?
> 
> What's going to stop people fucking with him at his new home?
> 
> Unless he goes full DSP and moves into a gated community?  Maybe that's what he's doing?


He's too dumb and broke to do that.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Jun 22, 2022)

The capitalist army has gotten to ralph it seems.


----------



## The Motorizer (Jun 22, 2022)

Salubrious said:


> Unless he goes full DSP and moves into a gated community?  Maybe that's what he's doing?


The only gated community that'll accept him with open arms is the pig farm. No self respecting community will welcome him, knowing what a doofus he is.


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Jun 22, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Keyser, WV. It’s in the Cumberland, MD region and he could probably afford to rent some crack shack in the sticks in that region. He could be be doing grilling streams with Sisco every week!
> 
> Martinsburg, WV is also a crappy meth/ heroin riddled town where he could afford a crack shack to rent.
> 
> ...


plus hollywood casino is right there, just the name screams fancy, like its the type of place dick would name a casino he owned.  it also has a sportsbook with a bunch of bigscreens for ralph to watch the games on,and the horse races for may, plus the food court inside the casino.


----------



## Angel Dust (Jun 22, 2022)

Sneed’s Fuck and Suck said:


> No no no…. a-hog bros… the Ralphamale just owned kiwifarms….View attachment 3414682



Sooooooooo why sign a lease extension in May when you intend to break it barely a month later? Just love paying those break lease fees ontop of moving expenses? Christ Ralph at least put some effort into your bs.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 22, 2022)

Sneed’s Fuck and Suck said:


> No no no…. a-hog bros… the Ralphamale just owned kiwifarms….View attachment 3414682


Don't you get hit with a penalty fee and lose any sort of deposit you made if you break your lease?  God Ralph is so financially stupid lol.  He's never gonna be able to "afford" anything outside of government subsidized ghetto housing.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Sneed’s Fuck and Suck said:


> No no no…. a-hog bros… the Ralphamale just owned kiwifarms….View attachment 3414682


Random spergs speculating about him = "an entire backstory" lol. Just sign into your account, Ralph. Your twitter followers must think you are schizophrenic by now with how much you reply to people on here with no context whatsoever.


----------



## Sneed’s Fuck and Suck (Jun 22, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> Don't you get hit with a penalty fee and lose any sort of deposit you made if you break your lease?


It’s usually a penalty fee of 3 months of rent.


----------



## Swirling weeb (Jun 22, 2022)

How long until he pulls a 
 
And doxxes himself by panning over a pile of junk mail with his new address on it 
I say two weeks


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

LadiosSopp said:


> Don't you get hit with a penalty fee and lose any sort of deposit you made if you break your lease?  God Ralph is so financially stupid lol.  He's never gonna be able to "afford" anything outside of government subsidized ghetto housing.


In VA he's responsible for paying the rent for the remainder of the lease unless he can prove one of these exceptions detailed here

In the neighborhood he lives in, it's possible there is an early termination clause, which would be 1-3 months of rent. It has to be considered reasonable for both parties. It's likely because he lives in an actual shithole. It's an extremely poor area that the state actually uses to relocate excons and pedos. It's why his neighborhood looks like this


3 of the biggest prisoner reentry programs in VA use Richmond.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Swirling weeb said:


> How long until he pulls a
> 
> And doxxes himself by panning over a pile of junk mail with his new address on it
> I say two weeks


Vickers already alluded to the fact that he will be informed of Ralph's address no matter where he moves. Since they have ongoing court proceedings and restraining orders against him. I'm sure he will find a way to leak the info.


----------



## Swirling weeb (Jun 22, 2022)

This is a certified Breaking my legal agreement to own a bunch of randoms on the internet momento


----------



## Clint's Burden (Jun 22, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> Sooooooooo why sign a lease extension in May when you intend to break it barely a month later? Just love paying those break lease fees ontop of moving expenses? Christ Ralph at least put some effort into your bs.


It sounds real, to be honest.

Ralph spending too much money on shit he didn't need to sounds like a really dumbfuck Ralph thing to do.



3322 said:


> Vickers already alluded to the fact that he will be informed of Ralph's address no matter where he moves. Since they have ongoing court proceedings and restraining orders against him. I'm sure he will find a way to leak the info.


Not if he doesn't wanna be in shit.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Clint's Burden said:


> Not if he doesn't wanna be in shit.


There is no way that Ralph can prove that it was the Vickers if they have some a-log like Christorian-X or whatever nobody they are in cahoots with leak it for them. They already leaked court documents on here.


----------



## Thumb Butler (Jun 22, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> Sooooooooo why sign a lease extension in May when you intend to break it barely a month later? Just love paying those break lease fees ontop of moving expenses? Christ Ralph at least put some effort into your bs.


It seems the winning rage pig once again cannot read the room.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 22, 2022)

Sneed’s Fuck and Suck said:


> No no no…. a-hog bros… the Ralphamale just owned kiwifarms….View attachment 3414682


I was about to post "do we need a third thread on Ralph's new pig pen (actually the forth I think)" and I see this bit of stupid cope. 

Well done Ralph you dumb swine.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> I was about to post "do we need a third thread on Ralph's new pig pen (actually the forth I think)" and I see this bit of stupid cope.
> 
> Well done Ralph you dumb swine.


I like that he casually admits the first thing he does when he wakes up, is check kiwifarms.
can we still merge the threads though?


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 22, 2022)

3322 said:


> There is no way that Ralph can prove that it was the Vickers if they have some a-log like Christorian-X or whatever nobody they are in cahoots with leak it for them. They already leaked court documents on here.


They don’t need to and even if they want to, Ralph will beat them to it because Ralph will give us his address soon enough.  This is the same guy that gave out his credit card info on-stream a couple of weeks ago.  Just yesterday after talking nonstop about how he’d never be found, he revealed the general area on-stream.  Ralph can’t keep his mouth shut and can’t help but film his entire fucking life and put it out there on Front Street.  Give Ralph a few days and he’ll give us his new address.  Hell, he’ll probably IRL stream the move and we’ll be able to watch him pull up to his “new” place in real time.  Can’t wait to see Meigh’s face as they pull up to Gunt’s Trailer of Failure.


----------



## 2lolis1cup (Jun 22, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> If he rented an amazing house/apt for $1200 a month then yes. I figure Gunt would be low key flexing about his amazing new place and sound excited if he sent $2500 to a Nigerian.
> 
> I actually do have some sympathy for the Gunt having to find a place in this market. It does show his landlord wanted him to gtfo because most landlords would rather keep a tenant than lose one for an extra $100-200 a month. The month or more you lose to clean-up and finding new tenants eats up a year of any profits from increased rent.
> 
> Landlords want to find a good tenant and keep them for years. They wanted Gunt out so they could hopefully find a good long term tenant to try and keep. I’ll be curious if they get that house HUD approved so the govt will pay the $1500 a month to house a low income family. Cash rental in that hood seemed odd.


I'm 50/50 on whether he goes for a hog pin in the country burbs or ghetto. Both are priced in the sub 1000 range for enough room to squeal nightly 



			https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/129-W-Clay-St-Richmond-VA-23220/12525578_zpid/


----------



## Lorne Armstrong (Jun 22, 2022)

2lolis1cup said:


> I'm 50/50 on whether he goes for a hog pin in the country burbs or ghetto. Both are priced in the sub 1000 range for enough room to squeal nightly
> View attachment 3414743
> 
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/129-W-Clay-St-Richmond-VA-23220/12525578_zpid/


Gunt isn’t going to want to share any walls with neighbors, with the amount of hollerin’ that he does on a daily basis.


----------



## Slimy Time (Jun 22, 2022)

Ragepig said:


> Looks like the Gunt family will be moving into a new gunt shack soon.
> View attachment 3410494
> View attachment 3410495


I won't be telling anyone where it is. Watch him and his horse dox themselves in a week or two max.


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Lorne Armstrong said:


> They don’t need to and even if they want to, Ralph will beat them to it because Ralph will give us his address soon enough.  This is the same guy that gave out his credit card info on-stream a couple of weeks ago.  Just yesterday after talking nonstop about how he’d never be found, he revealed the general area on-stream.  Ralph can’t keep his mouth shut and can’t help but film his entire fucking life and put it out there on Front Street.  Give Ralph a few days and he’ll give us his new address.  Hell, he’ll probably IRL stream the move and we’ll be able to watch him pull up to his “new” place in real time.  Can’t wait to see Meigh’s face as they pull up to Gunt’s Trailer of Failure.


I mean, if he was smart he just wouldn't have mentioned that he was moving to begin with. Nobody would have known if he hadn't announced it.


----------



## EyeGuy (Jun 22, 2022)

Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:

"assault on police crime in Portugal"
"aria lee escort"
"mexican embassy apply for residency"
"mexican embassy DC"
"andy kaufman shirt"
"meet"


----------



## Seora (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


How long do you think it’ll take Mexican gangbangers to corner him and beat him to death? That is, when Ralph isn’t trying to solicit uncomfortably young hookers.


----------



## Ulkesh (Jun 22, 2022)

Is kinda funny


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


It's a perfect portrait of Ralph's ambitions and life goals.  He will punish his alogs by finding a Portugese article on a fat person getting roughed up by a couple of bongs, buy a hooker, move to Mexico, show up on the Killstream with an Andy Kaufman shirt and get a big plain beef steak (assuming he spelled meat wrong).


----------



## Angry Shoes (Jun 22, 2022)

>move out
>go a couple states over
>don't register to vote in new state
>set up the Killstream room exactly as it was in the old house
>post no pictures of new house or any local places
>never mention moving out
This is all he had to do and nobody would have known. And even if they found out he moved they wouldn't know exactly where he went. He's already sabotaged his own plan for getting away from the alawgs before he even started.


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 22, 2022)

Angry Shoes said:


> >move out
> >go a couple states over
> >don't register to vote in new state
> >set up the Killstream room exactly as it was in the old house
> ...


Even easier since he can't vote because he's a violent felon.

The Mexican thing is intriguing. He'll survive a year, tops, before he hollers to the cartel.


----------



## NahtzeeSmurf (Jun 22, 2022)

Wasn't moving to Mexico and living like a boss one of those things Null wishes he could do, but cannot?  This should make Portugal parts 1 and 2 look like a friendly game of tag.


----------



## Melon_salt (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


He wants to move to mexico...he just wants to get killed doesn't he. Does this cerdo even speak a lick of spanish?


----------



## instythot (Jun 22, 2022)

free_protons4u said:


> Even easier since he can't vote because he's a violent felon.
> 
> The Mexican thing is intriguing. He'll survive a year, tops, before he hollers to the cartel.


Yeah but the horse can, if he's moving her into the new stable. Although, as the token woman of someone in America first, should she even be voting? Appearances and all, ya know


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


Ralph going to try to flee to Mexico after getting felted in family court confirmed.


----------



## Terra Pax (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


Ralph is going for option two then. A way of trying to escape his financial responsibilities for Xander, or just trying to stretch out what's left of the cash for a bit longer before taking some shotgun mouthwash.

Shame, I was really hoping for option four personally.

Great catch @EyeGuy.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


Lmao the search history though. He's going to risk himself into living into Mexico. He can't speak Spanish for life and he wants to live in Mexico anyway? He got huge guts to live in a country like that, huh.
Bet he didn't bring the horse and her hellspawns to Mexico, but if he did bring the whole cartel to him, then it's just the whole cartel lives in nothingness and with some peso to consume. He isn't even ready to get beaten the fuck out by Mexicans and people who followed their way all to where he was supposed to live in Mexico.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jun 22, 2022)

NaggotFigger said:


> Lmao the search history though. He's going to risk himself into living into Mexico. He can't speak Spanish for life and he wants to live in Mexico anyway? He got huge guts to live in a country like that, huh.



No he’s retarded. He got beat up in Portugal… twice. Now we get to see a cartel beheading video to finish off the killstream.


----------



## NaggotFigger (Jun 22, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> No he’s retarded. He got beat up in Portugal… twice. Now we get to see a cartel beheading video to finish off the killstream.


That is the best way to end all of this! Always forgetting the spiciest part of all. Recording the cartel getting beheaded in Mexico as a goodbye.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

How long before the "Yeah that was actually a joke search history. I knew you guys would see that, it was all part of my plan, actually. Actually."


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

lmao fan fiction farms hacked my browser and searched that shit! Still cracks me up this nigga pays to fuck aids infested whores because he can't pull pussy, not even animal killing IP2 meth head tier pussy.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jun 22, 2022)

Think Ralph may have an issue with this









						Immigrate to Mexico and apply for Temporary resident visa | Residencies.IO
					

Learn about Temporary resident visa requirements, timing, costs, visa-free travel, taxes and procedures and apply now to become a Mexico resident.




					residencies.io
				












						Visiting Mexico with a Criminal Record
					

Whether or not you can travel to Mexico with a criminal record depends on the type of offense. Find out which crimes could stop you from visiting Mexico.




					www.visasmexico.com
				




Where would the hawg live in Mexico anyway? He doesn't know Spanish and he'll probably end up getting knifed by some Narco who doesn't respect the Ralphamale lifestyle.



Ulkesh said:


> View attachment 3414882
> Is kinda funny


When someone starts going "That's not even funny bro!" ya know it's getting to em hard.


----------



## Cumbubs (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph fleeing to Mexico to escape child support is a true Ralphamale move. Sure we might get a video of the cartel killing him after he tries to Ralphamale his way into not paying for the drugs. 
King Ralph


----------



## The Motorizer (Jun 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> How long before the "Yeah that was actually a joke search history. I knew you guys would see that, it was all part of my plan, actually. Actually."


I'd say it's right around the corner. His grandiose plan was to throw us off the track.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 22, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Think Ralph may have an issue with this
> View attachment 3414968
> 
> 
> ...


There are plenty of Anglo-speaking communities in Mexico that are quite peaceful in touristy areas. Puerto Vallarta, Cancún, Mazatlán, San Carlos Sonora or in Big Cities (Guadalajara, Monterrey, Tijuana, Mexico City) He would be fine in that regard. if he stays away of Northern Mexico, Michoacán, Jalisco Mountains or the Gulf (Veracruz, Tamaulipas) he most likely wouldn't get in narco related troubles unless he sought them; which is not that unlikely because he is a tough life retard.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Jun 22, 2022)

The Motorizer said:


> I'd say it's right around the corner. His grandiose plan was to throw us off the track.


How I imagine his move going if that's the case


----------



## Swingletonthesimpleton (Jun 22, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Where would the hawg live in Mexico anyway? He doesn't know Spanish and he'll probably end up getting knifed by some Narco who doesn't respect the Ralphamale lifestyle.


Closest to wherever the prostitutes are


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph can’t afford to live in any of the nice areas with armed guards. He’d probably leave pantsu and rozy behind to live in some slum.

This is the whore he wants to gunt. She is being sued for defamation after accusing a porn directory of assaulting her. She’s representing herself in court.


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

tfw when _Mexico_ closes the border because Ralph tries to immigrate there


----------



## free_protons4u (Jun 22, 2022)

Hey Ralph, you obese piece of shit. You’re not fucking smart.

Look up FATCA (lol fat).

Go ahead. I’ll wait.

Lots of big words, huh? Let me explain it to you.

If you set up a foreign bank account, the bank will only do business with an American citizen if they comply with FATCA. That means the US Gov will know you have this account.

If a bank doesn’t comply with FATCA, they can’t do business with US banks. Which means no superberry transfers from PowerChat or PayPal into your account. Your only option would be crypto.

So to get paid with your shitty stream only retards watch, the Government will know you have an account, and after Vickers cockslaps you in court, you will STILL be subject to freezes and garnishment.

You stupid fucking faggot. This doesn’t solve a single one of your fucking problems


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

Ralph's escort of choice


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## 3322 (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Ralph's escort of choice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


She has no tits just like Meigh. Ralph is up in his "studio" beating his meat to blacked porn while Meigh sits downstairs flicking it to lolicon. Such a healthy relationship. These two find each other disgusting, lol.


----------



## LanternsNSongs (Jun 22, 2022)

After fucking Quartering's wife and Andy Warski's sister in Portugal, is Ralph going to Mexico to have his way with Nick Fuentes's extended family? Someone should warn Nick about this, Ralph is quite the ladies' man.


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

LanternsNSongs said:


> After fucking Quartering's wife and Andy Warski's sister in Portugal, is Ralph going to Mexico to have his way with Nick Fuentes's extended family? Someone should warn Nick about this, Ralph is quite the ladies' man.


IT'S NAWWWT TRUUUUUUUUUUU- oh wait yes it totally is, 5 star days ayyyylawgz btfo like I btfo all that foreign pussy, CHRIST IS KANG WINNING


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849
> "assault on police crime in Portugal"
> "aria lee escort"
> ...


LOL. Gunt sure is worried about the incoming child support back and monthly payments plus back taxes. He must have been so disappointed to learn than going to Mexico wasn’t going to prevent him from having to pay child support or back taxes. 

I could see Vickers being fine with getting no money in return for making Gunt hide in Mexico and die of dysentery. 

Shit is reaching a boiling point for Gunt. An expensive, stressful move to a shitty new rental, rapidly declining income, new baby, autistic wife who’s a terrible lay, drug, booze and gambling problem, not enough money to keep taking trips to escape his misery. Maxed May’s credit cards, $800 truck payment. YORA (year of rage pig) is a go. 

Until 18 months ago Gunt was a 35 year old man who had been shielded from all adult responsibilities by his mom. It’s why this year and the next have been so epic. Gunt jumped into the ocean, has no clue how to swim and tsunami is coming. 



Angry Shoes said:


> >move out
> >go a couple states over
> >don't register to vote in new state
> >set up the Killstream room exactly as it was in the old house
> ...


He could have easily moved with no one being the wiser. Only the old house going up for rent/ sale would have eventually indicated he moved, long after he was gone. 

I figure he’s going to be e-begging for his moving expenses so that’s why he’s mentioned it.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LOL. Gunt sure is worried about the incoming child support back and monthly payments plus back taxes. He must have been so disappointed to learn than going to Mexico wasn’t going to prevent him from having to pay child support or back taxes.
> 
> I could see Vickers being fine with getting no money in return for making Gunt hide in Mexico and die of dysentery.
> 
> ...


honestly not telling anyone he moved would have been the ultimate move. Some new schmuck would move in and have welfare checks called on him and fat bitches dropping treats off randomly hahah. Fuck I mean maybe the new renters would have shot Jesse for coming on their lawn. Of course that would have been smart and Ralph is not that.


----------



## make_it_so (Jun 22, 2022)

At the rate things are going, Ralph's going to end up living in a van down by the river.


----------



## Zilortha (Jun 22, 2022)

My summary of Ralph's Mexico arc:
"Pour Kay? Bitch I bet it was you that poured kay." ~ Ethan Ralph (2022) probably.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jun 22, 2022)

Melon_salt said:


> He wants to move to mexico...he just wants to get killed doesn't he. Does this cerdo even speak a lick of spanish?


Ralph mentioned that he disliked taking his Spanish classes in college and that it was one of the last requirements to finish his degree. To answer your question, it's probably just rudimentary reading comprehension that could just as easily be absorbed through media consumption.


----------



## Ass Monkey (Jun 22, 2022)

I doubt he would move to Mexico. If the horse looses her WIC and food stamps he will actually have to pay cozy Rozy’s  expenses. Actually supporting and taking care of your spawn is not the Ralphamale way.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

Ass Monkey said:


> I doubt he would move to Mexico. If the horse looses her WIC and food stamps he will actually have to pay cozy Rozy’s  expenses. Actually supporting and taking care of your spawn is not the Ralphamale way.


If Ralph leaves the country he's leaving may and rozy behind and not sending them shit.


----------



## LadiosSopp (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Ralph's escort of choice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


LOL of *course* he's after an escort that does blacked porn.

Good Ole JCeaser187 never left the building ahahaha


----------



## draggs (Jun 22, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> At the rate things are going, Ralph's going to end up living in a van down by the river.


At this rate Ralph is going to move onto based black farmer's land as his newest prize winning hog. Comped room and board in the barn and at the trough, half the 4H prize moneys to pay Xander's and Rozy's child support, FIVE STAR DAYS SOOOOOWEEEEEEE


----------



## Jack Awful (Jun 22, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Ralph's escort of choice
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


She looks like a little girl


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> She looks like a little girl


well, gotta get someone for pantsu and ralph both I suppose.


----------



## Spaghetti Policy (Jun 22, 2022)

Would it be appropriate to start a Deadpool if Ralph moves to Mexico?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

Angel Dust said:


> Sooooooooo why sign a lease extension in May when you intend to break it barely a month later? Just love paying those break lease fees ontop of moving expenses? Christ Ralph at least put some effort into your bs.


LMAO. I love what Gunt will reveal to correct the haters. Why would you sign a new lease and then break it a month later? Gunt just wanted to pay extra fees? He figured his security deposit was toast anyway? Makes no damn sense. 

The Gunt suddenly realized he was living in the ghetto after 19 months? 

Maybe the new shitbox will have poor white people as neighbors instead of poor black ones so can finally find a local drug dealer.


----------



## Beavis (Jun 22, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> LMAO. I love what Gunt will reveal to correct the haters. Why would you sign a new lease and then break it a month later? Gunt just wanted to pay extra fees? He figured his security deposit was toast anyway? Makes no damn sense.
> 
> The Gunt suddenly realized he was living in the ghetto after 19 months?
> 
> Maybe the new shitbox will have poor white people as neighbors instead of poor black ones so can finally find a local drug dealer.


Someone mentioned his landlord extended his lease a few months. Some landlords will let you stay month to month after a lease is up for an increased rate.


----------



## make_it_so (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## The Ornithocheirus (Jun 22, 2022)

EyeGuy said:


> Apologize for the poor quality/play button, but just grabbed this accidental search history reveal from my phone:
> View attachment 3414849


Can anyone provide a clip or stream timestamp?
The full thing isn't on his odyssey channel.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Someone mentioned his landlord extended his lease a few months. Some landlords will let you stay month to month after a lease is up for an increased rate.


That is totally normal after the initial lease but the Gunt’s half-assed use of English made it sound like he signed a lease extension or renewed. Usually if you go to month to month there’s no need to re-sign or extend, you just have to give 30 days notice after the original lease is done. This is usually spelled out very clearly in the original lease. 

Gunt’s address has been public the entire time he’s lived there. Maybe increasing his retarded behavior and empty threats finally made him worry about it. Pantsu might be trying to leave the doors unlocked and invite over another “kidnapper” too.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jun 22, 2022)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Ralph mentioned that he disliked taking his Spanish classes in college and that it was one of the last requirements to finish his degree. To answer your question, it's probably just rudimentary reading comprehension that could just as easily be absorbed through media consumption.


Ralph also never completed his degree soooo....


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 22, 2022)

make_it_so said:


> View attachment 3415738


I wouldn't make those jokes though. Ralph could get murdered for saying shit like that IRL.

*TL;DR at the end*

Meet "El pirata de Culiacán"





Juan Luis Lagunas Rosales (Born 2000) was a Mexican lolcow who literally rose to fame for hanging out with people linked to the Sinaloa Cartel. He was a literal low IQ court Jester for Narco Jr's (Colloquial name for second generation drug trafficking personalities).

He's got quite the sad story, Born into an impoverished rural area in the outskirts of Culiacan, Sinaloa, he never even knew who his father was and his mother abandoned him at his grandma's to start life over with a new man. He never finished middle school and at 14 years of age he escaped his grandma's to make a living for himself in near homelessness conditions in Culiacán. I think he was washing cars on the streets for tips or something like that. Somewhere around 2015 he became viral after being shown on social media drinking an entire bottle of vodka. by 2017, he had around a million facebook followers and 250k Instagram followers.

He was all over Gangsters social media because they would hang out with him to mock him for his looks, low stature and his insane ability to drink large quantities of alcohol while making a fool out of himself pretending to be a hardcore badass (It sounds familiar, I can't think of anyone just like that). People around him would feed into his grandiose delusions to bait him into acting retarded for the camera. They would often show him riding luxury cars, dressed in cartel gear, posing with cartel bimbos. His "friends" thought it was hilarious to watch him acting like a tough high ranking cartel personality while being short, pathetic, ugly and retarded. He was 15 years old when all of this was happening.  At some point he became a social media influencer in his own right because of how much of a fucking trashfire he was. Becoming a buffon for the entire country, instead of the few well connected gangsters and rich kids he used to hang out with.

If you heard him speaking you would realize his brain was fucking fried due to substance abuse. He was barely coherent and had ZERO knowledge about anything other than being an alcoholic fat fuck flexing about shit that was not even his (he really reminds me of someone, can you guys help me remember me of whom?)






He would often get baited into retarded feuds with other social media personalities and people would often have him, much like Ralph, hollering at the camera insulting people for entertainment value in his Instagram stories. Since he was from Culiacan (Capital City of the Sinaloa state) people he associated with was mostly linked to the sinaloa cartel. Remember, this is how he first became known.

Nemecio Oceguera Cervantes a.k.a "El Mencho", powerful kingpin and leader of the Jalisco New Generation Cartel, has been for a while in a bloody feud with the federal government, the Sinaloa cartel and other minor organizations. Known to be ruthless. His territory mostly comprises of rural areas around Jalisco and Michoacán states.






Somewhere around December 2017, el pirata got drunk and published a video where he is seen insulting "El Mencho". In such video, shown below, he can be heard saying



> _El Mencho a mi, me pela la verga _



Literally meaning: "El Mencho peels my dick" commonly used in Northwestern Mexico as a demeaning insult to express the other person is your bitch. In the video you can see, by their peers reaction, everyone knew he had a crossed a line. And rightfully so.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




One day after recording this video he was murdered at a Tlajomulco (Guadalajara metropolitan area) restaurant in Jalisco, he received 15 shots from a AR-15's or AK 47's.



Spoiler: NFSW: Murder Scene 









If this guy was still alive he would definitely have his own thread in the international clique forum. Alas he was murdering just for jokingly insulting the wrong person. We know how much Ralph likes to do shit like that  and you don't need to fake it. If poked enough he could say something this retarded and get himself in danger.


*tl;dr Ralph could get murdered for saying shit like that for real if he moves to Mexico, it has happened before and it will happen again.  *


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jun 22, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> I wouldn't make those jokes though. Ralph could get murdered for saying shit like that IRL.
> 
> *TL;DR at the end*
> 
> ...


Only difference is this guy actually hung out and partied with gangsters and rich kids IRL and on a regular basis. He also had a large following online with massive engagement.

Ralph can barely get a crowd of rejects to bowl with him one night, has cookouts with one friend and spends the rest of his time seething and coked up in front of his computer. He can’t get 20 likes from his “50k” Twitter followers.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jun 22, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> I wouldn't make those jokes though. Ralph could get murdered for saying shit like that IRL.
> 
> *TL;DR at the end*
> 
> ...


This guy sounds like he was rad and actually cooler than Ralph. If Ralph insults a kingpin and gets gatted I’d have a lot more respect for him than dying of jowl cancer like a bitch, which is his most likely option.

Also he’s not moving to Mexico you guys are retarded. He can’t live without creature comforts.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 22, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> This guy sounds like he was rad and actually cooler than Ralph.


Well I'll give him that. He was to some extent, able successfully monetize his image. He launched his own clothing line among other business savvy things.

Everything happening in two years, talk about party hard and die young, Jesus Christ. 

He had a business acumen Ralph could only dream of lmao. To my knowledge, Ralph has made zero smart business or financial moves not even when he was making thousands of dollars a month when he was at his peak, before he started burning every bridge and being banned from every platform.


----------



## Least Concern (Jun 22, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> One day after recording this video he was murdered at a Tlajomulco (Guadalajara metropolitan area) restaurant in Jalisco, he received 15 shots from a AR-15's or AK 47's.


Kinda bitchmade to murder an ineffectual retarded child. Who did this impress?

Murdering an ineffectual retarded adult wouldn't be much better, but at least Ralph is theoretically capable of knowing better.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 22, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Kinda bitchmade to murder an ineffectual retarded child. Who did this impress?
> 
> Murdering an ineffectual retarded adult wouldn't be much better, but at least Ralph is theoretically capable of knowing better.


it's mexico,  and in that part of mexico (and several others) the age of consent is 12. It's a fucking degenerate place. Murder and fucking kids is just standard operating procedure.


----------



## NicoFountaine (Jun 22, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Kinda bitchmade to murder an ineffectual retarded child. Who did this impress?
> 
> Murdering an ineffectual retarded adult wouldn't be much better, but at least Ralph is theoretically capable of knowing better.


It's literally ghetto trash mentality, just like Ralph. 

"If you talk shit about me you deserve to die"

Paraphrasing Ralph on Gator and Metokur 


> If I could kill him without penalty I would kill him, I'm dead serious. If they said "Ralph here's the gun" There's no penalty there's no nothing. Yeah I would.



Well this Mencho guy gets to do exactly that, and he does it. Guy talked shit and got killed because he feels like it and there's no laws to deter him. And he's not a pussy like Ralph.


----------



## Sammich (Jun 22, 2022)

Relapse said:


> this is so neat , I didn't know replays were enabled on cozy. I still watch him on Odysee ,  its hard to move to another sketchy streaming platform, even if it is for the ralphamale, anyways here is the clip.
> View attachment 3412461


Ralph is trying to throw folks off the scent, maybe.  Then again, he's not that bright.


----------



## Jump (Jun 22, 2022)

If ralph goes to Mexico he will just do what he does in the USA and when he goes on vacation. Lock himself in his room and spend every waking moment on the internet. All he does now is hide. He is afraid of the real world. He can hide inside anywhere.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 23, 2022)

Jump said:


> If ralph goes to Mexico he will just do what he does in the USA and when he goes on vacation. Lock himself in his room and spend every waking moment on the internet. All he does now is hide. He is afraid of the real world. He can hide inside anywhere.


It depends on where in mexico, but most locals will actively despise him as he's like a caricature of what they think of Americans. He thinks his beating in portugal was bad, he could very realistically wind up dead.


----------



## JasonMetloney (Jun 23, 2022)

May I ask how you guys get his exact locations and address every single time he goes anywhere? This never happens to literally anyone else not even Chris.


----------



## Ripe (Jun 23, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> May I ask how you guys get his exact locations and address every single time he goes anywhere? This never happens to literally anyone else not even Chris.


You'd be surprised how people can find anyone by just showing a tiny bit of their surroundings on a stream. 

Also vickers probably gets his address for legal shit, wouldnt be surprised if he had a PI on him 24/7 lol


----------



## Sammich (Jun 23, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Kinda bitchmade to murder an ineffectual retarded child. Who did this impress?
> 
> Murdering an ineffectual retarded adult wouldn't be much better, but at least Ralph is theoretically capable of knowing better.


Not to go far afield here, but it's not impressing anyone.  It's scaring the shit out of people, sending a message that not even retards are gonna be safe if they shit talk us.


----------



## JasonMetloney (Jun 23, 2022)

Ripe said:


> You'd be surprised how people can find anyone by just showing a tiny bit of their surroundings on a stream.
> 
> Also vickers probably gets his address for legal shit, wouldnt be surprised if he had a PI on him 24/7 lol



True but this is absurdity, how are people getting his address within hours of him going somewhere? Not even the likes of actual celebrities like Eminem have this happen to them this much. Is he giving this information out himself? I'm not familiar with Ralph's audience.


----------



## Dear Leader Pol Pot (Jun 23, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> True but this is absurdity, how are people getting his address within hours of him going somewhere? Not even the likes of actual celebrities like Eminem have this happen to them this much. Is he giving this information out himself? I'm not familiar with Ralph's audience.


never underestimate the power of pure unbridled autism


----------



## ddlloo (Jun 23, 2022)

3322 said:


> Vickers already alluded to the fact that he will be informed of Ralph's address no matter where he moves. Since they have ongoing court proceedings and restraining orders against him. I'm sure he will find a way to leak the info.


Honestly the best way this could end is if Ralph's new address is leaked on /cow/. Then we can all try and guess who actually did it, while Ralph goes into maximum hypocrisy mode and cries about people leaking information there.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Jun 23, 2022)

He owns land in Louisiana. But he didn't have time to move that far in a few days. So he most likely is still in Virginia, perhaps he went farther North to be closer to DC? He visited that place many times in the past many more times than he did Vegas at least. 

Here are the three most likely options 

1. Virginia
2. Louisiana
3. Nevada


----------



## JasonMetloney (Jun 23, 2022)

TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 said:


> He owns land in Louisiana. But he didn't have time to move that far in a few days. So he most likely is still in Virginia, perhaps he went farther North to be closer to DC? He visited that place many times in the past many more times than he did Vegas at least.
> 
> Here are the three most likely options
> 
> ...



I'm honestly shocked he can afford anything at all let alone land. I've been under the impression this entire time he makes Mcdonalds wage off of what he does or is practically homeless. Though I only know about a few of his controversies and have seen him irl from a distance by coincidence [Hence my interest in him]. It's kind of hard to find where to start with Ethan because he's been doing this for so long and it's so unorganized.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Jun 23, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> I'm honestly shocked he can afford anything at all let alone land. I've been under the impression this entire time he makes Mcdonalds wage off of what he does or is practically homeless. Though I only know about a few of his controversies and have seen him irl from a distance by coincidence [Hence my interest in him]. It's kind of hard to find where to start with Ethan because he's been doing this for so long and it's so unorganized.


 There is an entire thread on it. 



			https://kiwifarms.is/threads/the-ralphaswamp.117605/
		



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-ralphaswamp.117605/


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 23, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> May I ask how you guys get his exact locations and address every single time he goes anywhere? This never happens to literally anyone else not even Chris.


Its not that difficult. Theres a guy in my Matrix that nails everyone in a short period of time. The time to pinpoint gets significantly lower depending on how many people get involved.

If someone announces that they'll be in a region, and they walk by a Burger King, you have a narrow scope. But replace "Burger King" with any other landmark. If someone has ever been to that area or lived near there, it can literally take seconds to pinpoint someone.


----------



## JasonMetloney (Jun 23, 2022)

Symalsa said:


> Its not that difficult. Theres a guy in my Matrix that nails everyone in a short period of time. The time to pinpoint gets significantly lower depending on how many people get involved.
> 
> If someone announces that they'll be in a region, and they walk by a Burger King, you have a narrow scope. But replace "Burger King" with any other landmark. If someone has ever been to that area or lived near there, it can literally take seconds to pinpoint someone.



So why does this happen to Ralph specifically so much? Not even the most documented man on earth [Chris] gets doxxed this hard. Did he dox people himself? Is he challenging people to find him and fight him?


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 23, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> So why does this happen to Ralph specifically so much? Not even the most documented man on earth [Chris] gets doxxed this hard. Did he dox people himself? Is he challenging people to find him and fight him?


Chris didn’t really leave his house a lot during the later years, and the earlier years being much less tech savvy people documenting, but there is a thread in the Chris forum for sightings of him.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jun 24, 2022)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Chris didn’t really leave his house a lot during the later years, and the earlier years being much less tech savvy people documenting, but there is a thread in the Chris forum for sightings of him.


Chris also didn't live stream himself leaving the house every time he did, and when he did go somewhere special (a convention) he was surrounded by faggot swat teams of nerds from here or elsewhere who kept an eye on him.

If chris had live streamed his trips to sheetz, walmart, and the mall guaranteed there would be retards following him around yelling JUUULAAAYYYY and in pickle suits 1 0000%. People were going to his home regularly trying to lure him out like he was ET with offerings of fanta and dollar bills while playing the flute trying to serenade him from patti's grave. Even now while he's in jail reddit faggots go there every week (14BC aka the sonichu temple of jesus christ chan) to take selfies to post in their tranny modded safe space subreddit.


----------



## InwardsStink (Jun 24, 2022)

NicoFountaine said:


> I wouldn't make those jokes though. Ralph could get murdered for saying shit like that IRL.


Hahaha
Chainsaw go BRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAWWWWW


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 24, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> it's mexico,  and in that part of mexico (and several others) the *age of consent is 12*. It's a fucking degenerate place. Murder and fucking kids is just standard operating procedure.


So that's why he chose Mexico, he wants to fuck children.


----------



## FFinfo (Jun 24, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> I'm honestly shocked he can afford anything at all let alone land. I've been under the impression this entire time he makes Mcdonalds wage off of what he does or is practically homeless. Though I only know about a few of his controversies and have seen him irl from a distance by coincidence [Hence my interest in him]. It's kind of hard to find where to start with Ethan because he's been doing this for so long and it's so unorganized.


The land was inherited, not purchased.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 25, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> I'm honestly shocked he can afford anything at all let alone land. I've been under the impression this entire time he makes Mcdonalds wage off of what he does or is practically homeless.


He lives in a ghetto even black people move out of if they get a job.  He is surrounded by registered sex offenders.  The neighborhood he lives in is completely infested with registered child molesters, and that's even if you ignore that both Ralph himself and his horse wife are themselves pedophiles.


----------



## Symalsa (Jun 26, 2022)

JasonMetloney said:


> So why does this happen to Ralph specifically so much? Not even the most documented man on earth [Chris] gets doxxed this hard. Did he dox people himself? Is he challenging people to find him and fight him?


I think it’s because Ralph has a large number of real haters (so did Chris) but Ralph announces where he’s going and he streams for a long time in easily identifiable places. If Ralph said “I’m going to North Dakota” and then fired up a stream in the woods, it would difficult to find him.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Jun 28, 2022)

Today - Ralph streamed from his studio with no apparent change to his...wall of curiosities, and identical audio interference caused by his usual air conditioner.  This is an intermittent electronic noise only audible when Ralph is speaking, if the air conditioner is operating at the time.  It is unlikely to be replicated in a new room unless it is roughly the same sized room and identical AC unit.

Conclusion: Ralph did not move.



_I am a professional livestreamer and did this intentionally to my video feed.  Left photo is today.  Right photo is June 16, 2022, fresh from "Atlantic City"_

"I'm flying out to Tampa on Sunday" (July 3, 2022)


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 28, 2022)

Sevenatenine said:


> This is an intermittent electronic noise only audible when Ralph is speaking, if the air conditioner is operating at the time. It is unlikely to be replicated in a new room unless it is roughly the same sized room and identical AC unit.


It's probably ground loop hum, either because of shitty ghetto wiring, or because Ralph is incompetent.  Or it could be just a really bad microphone, which would still be incompetence.


----------



## SevenEightNine (Jun 28, 2022)

It's definitely caused by the air conditioner being on, but it's VERY electronic, so I'd believe it's from interference.  When he first got the AC unit though, we were able to positively identify the source.  

According to kiwis in the know, he has a reasonable mic and sound board setup.  His persistent inability to balance TTS alert sounds supports the incompetent angle though.


----------



## ♦️ King of Diamonds ♦️ (Jun 30, 2022)

Ripe said:


> You'd be surprised how people can find anyone by just showing a tiny bit of their surroundings on a stream.
> 
> Also vickers probably gets his address for legal shit, wouldnt be surprised if he had a PI on him 24/7 lol


Can confirm- back when HWNDU was the big thing I helped locate Lebouf's gay little art project by helping to identify bird calls in the background of the video feed. Other people mapped the stars using Astronomy and eventually they were able to pinpoint the exact latitude and longitude.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 1, 2022)

Given it’s July 1 Gunt should be vacating his hood home this weekend. On his DC trip he inferred he could “go by” his new shithole, which I would imagine means the lease had started or would be staring at the beginning of the month. I guess we will know if his school girl locker collage on the uhaul blankets are all messed up next week. 

 I can’t imagine how desperate the new landlord must be to rent a “furnished” place to a unemployed white trash couple, with an infant and three pets. It’s gotta be a real shitbox they give zero fucks about. 

If the lease starts July 1 I get the idea he will be throwing a bunch of boxes and crap in the new “furnished” econo lodge rental this weekend. He will then grab his trash bag of clothes and take off to Florida to leave Pantsu to deal with all the grim bullshit of trying to make the new shitbox, with other people’s cheap furniture, feel like “home”. Maybe she will even buy some pillow cases and box of plastic forks. 

Gunt will stay in Florida until even BA decides two fat, failed, lonely men in their late 30’s trying to “party”, pray the rosary and IRL stream is so utterly pathetic he sends piggy home. 

I do wonder which e-girls Gunt is desperately pestering and buying shit for this month in hopes to getting them to meet him in Florida and make Pantsu cry.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

There is this very strange guy on Twitter who often does these Twitter responses shirtless like Boogie2988 who seems to think Ralph is moving here.


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> There is this very strange guy on Twitter who often does these Twitter responses shirtless like Boogie2988 who seems to think Ralph is moving here.
> View attachment 3461376


That's where he lives now.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 5, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> There is this very strange guy on Twitter who often does these Twitter responses shirtless like Boogie2988 who seems to think Ralph is moving here.
> View attachment 3461376


Can’t buy. too poor.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

Oh nevermind I'm retarded.


----------



## Beavis (Jul 5, 2022)

They’re moving in with May’s dad lol


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 5, 2022)

Beavis said:


> They’re moving in with May’s dad lol


nawt true. They’ve already moved in.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 5, 2022)

Beavis said:


> They’re moving in with May’s dad lol


Dear travelers, you know where to deliver corn and diapers.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 7, 2022)

Ralph isn’t moving in with anyone. May left him. He’s homeless.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 7, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Ralph isn’t moving in with anyone. May left him. He’s homeless.


Ralph will not have to move into an extended stay America in Richmond! He will find the perfect three bedroom rental home on his way to to paper windshields at the aquarium with his diary entry. 

Watching the Gunt, a 36 year old man who lived with his mother until 2020, trying to navigate renting new places with room for baby mama, an infant, uhaul moving blanket studio and 3 pets will be amazing.

 Landlords adore felon tenants with no stable employment or job history with kids and pets. If you think he looks bad in person just imagine him on a credit app or background check.


----------



## Pill Cosby (Jul 7, 2022)

I wouldn’t worry chaps. If Ralph was homeless he will toss the dead weight (meigh, rosy) and move in with Dick; they will share a double bed. When he starts hollerin Dick Masterson can let him suckle his man tits like a good daddy.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

So we know that Ralph is probably not going to use his name to sign a lease, but just how smart was he?

If you search for Amanda Morris on LocatePeople.org and filter on Tampa or near Tampa and look for Under 1 Year entries you might find some interesting housing selections in Ralph's price range.

This charming shipping container is my favorite entry.
*627 Marianna Rd
Auburndale, FL 33823*


Just look at the charm.


Our next entry is in Jacksonville:
*11451 Beach Blvd
Jacksonville, FL 32246*

Now this one looks like a 2 star Roach Motel. It is probably one of those long term motels. While a big step up from our previous entry, this one may be out of Ralph's price range.

Anyways I'm new to this kind of thing....I will leave it up to more professional Kiwis to sniff out where Ralph might be. Also, maybe look under other relatives' names. I know you can do it before Ralph doxes himself! I believe in you!


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> So we know that Ralph is probably not going to use his name to sign a lease, but just how smart was he?
> 
> If you search for Amanda Morris on LocatePeople.org and filter on Tampa or near Tampa and look for Under 1 Year entries you might find some interesting housing selections in Ralph's price range.
> 
> ...


ralph will dox himself. If we can find this, we can find him.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

I came across a fellow Gunt respecter's tweet who did some nice sleuthing.

All times are in Central.

First here are 2 tweets by Ralph. He said he had a flight at 9am today, so these are presumably before/after his flight.

Before at 8:32am:


After at 10:25am


Here are 2 landing flights out of Tampa that track with this timeline:

Atlanta at 11:09am(so probably not)


Nashville TN at 10:24am


There could be some promising contenders in Tennessee.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> I came across a fellow Gunt respecter's tweet who did some nice sleuthing.
> 
> All times are in Central.
> 
> ...
















He likely flew into D.C


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> View attachment 3473367
> View attachment 3473369View attachment 3473370


he tweeted at 10:25 though, which was only 1 minute after the Nashville flight I posted.

I don’t imagine he was able to tweet prior to landing.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> he tweeted at 10:25 though, which was only 1 minute after the Nashville flight I posted.
> 
> I don’t imagine he was able to tweet prior to landing.


I edited my post to account for the time. (aka you're looking at twitter in your local time, I assume central and the flight displays the local time for where the plane is landing which is EST) Or to be blunt, he tweeted 8 minutes after the DC flight landed.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> I edited my post to account for the time. (aka you're looking at twitter in your local time, I assume central and the flight displays the local time for where the plane is landing which is EST) Or to be blunt, he tweeted 8 minutes after the DC flight landed.


all the twitter screenshots are central time yes

Nashville TN is Central timezone as well

the flights you posted would have landed at 10:02 and 10:17 Central in DC


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> all the twitter screenshots are central time yes
> 
> Nashville TN is Central timezone as well
> 
> the flights you posted would have landed at 10:02 and 10:17 Central in DC


Dude, and I mean this respectfully, are you actually retarded? The flight times are displayed in their local time, regardless of where you are. It displays in the timezone that the aircraft will be in. He did not tweet at 10:25 AM Eastern time, he tweeted at 10:25 central time, which is 11:25 eastern time, 8 minutes after the DC flight landed. 16 minutes after the Atlanta flight landed.









To further clarify, if you look at twitter from your house in central time zone it will say 10:25 AM. If you looked at twitter from DC his tweet would say 11:25 AM. If you go to nitter you will see he tweeted at 3:25 PM UTC https://nitter.net/TheRalphRetort/status/1545428842294255617#m


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

Maybe I am a little retarded.


----------



## Bertuzzi (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Maybe I am a little retarded.


To be entirely fair, Ralph is exactly the kind of person to buy in-flight WiFi just to seethe at Twitter, so time stamps are definitely to be interpreted with a grain of salt...

Honestly with Ralph, the best policy is to wait rather than try to force the content. (And by wait I mean check back in the morning...) While he won’t ever outright post his address, he will absolutely post something monumentally stupid (and entirely unwarranted) that confirms exactly where his new crack shack is. Watching the autism go to work and find the Zillow listing is The Best. His horse bridle forever-fiancee doxed her location with some pot lights ffs. It’s way funnier to wait the extra couple of nanoseconds for Ralph to swagger his way into an L.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue Miaplacidus said:


> Dude, and I mean this respectfully, are you actually retarded? The flight times are displayed in their local time, regardless of where you are. It displays in the timezone that the aircraft will be in. He did not tweet at 10:25 AM Eastern time, he tweeted at 10:25 central time, which is 11:25 eastern time, 8 minutes after the DC flight landed. 16 minutes after the Atlanta flight landed.
> View attachment 3473428
> View attachment 3473431
> View attachment 3473432
> To further clarify, if you look at twitter from your house in central time zone it will say 10:25 AM. If you looked at twitter from DC his tweet would say 11:25 AM. If you go to nitter you will see he tweeted at 3:25 PM UTC https://nitter.net/TheRalphRetort/status/1545428842294255617#m


ACTUALLY, MAYBE IT'S YOU WHO'S RETARDED

The guy who tweeted the photos that I sourced messaged me to say that he it was the DC flight he would have to have tweeted after takeoff, at least for the first DC flight.


----------



## Niggerfaggot Hunter (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> ACTUALLY, MAYBE IT'S YOU WHO'S RETARDED
> 
> The guy who tweeted the photos that I sourced messaged me to say that he it was the DC flight he would have to have tweeted after takeoff, at least for the first DC flight.


No he was explaining time zones to you and being polite about it. Are you trying to score a W on an older member?
Not a good look in this newfag's opinion.

Edit: Kinochet corrected me as it is an inside joke, my apologies for taking things too seriously.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

Niggerfaggot Hunter said:


> No he was explaining time zones to you and being polite about it. Are you trying to score a W on an older member?
> Not a good look in this newfag's opinion.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Maybe I am a little retarded.


Ralph has said he will have to make several trips in his subprime Nissan this weekend to move. Obviously he’s moving somewhere within an hour or two drive of his old house. Ralph doesn’t have the money, time or skills to make a long distance move. White trash just keep kicking the can down the road when it comes to renting new places, it’s always within driving distance of the old place. He can make 2 or 3 trips in a day so not that far away. 

I’d guess somewhere near Culpeper, VA or somewhere father west and north of Richmond. Ralph said he’s moving to a new state but he lies. Moving out of state would effect Pantsu and Rozy’s Medicaid and WIC benefits. Ralph doesn’t have the money or credit score to move “near DC” in a place that could house the white trash caravan of baby mama, infant, 3 pets.  It’s probably somewhere in between Richmond and DC, only because Ralph wants to be able to meet his drug dealer there. 

Maybe he moved near Sisco in WV, the houses would be cheaper, but I think it’s a bit too far for him to move. I’d be shocked if he’s more than 75 miles from Richmond, and it needs to be at least an hour or more outside of metro DC.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Ralph has said he will have to make several trips in his subprime Nissan this weekend to move. Obviously he’s moving somewhere within an hour or two drive of his old house. Ralph doesn’t have the money, time or skills to make a long distance move. White trash just keep kicking the can down the road when it comes to renting new places, it’s always within driving distance of the old place. He can make 2 or 3 trips in a day so not that far away.
> 
> I’d guess somewhere near Culpeper, VA. Ralph said he’s moving to a new state but he lies. Moving out of state would effect Pantsu and Rozy’s Medicaid and WIC benefits. Ralph doesn’t have the money or credit score to move “near DC” in a place that could house the white trash caravan of baby mama, infant, 3 pets.  It’s probably somewhere in between Richmond and DC, only because Ralph wants to be able to meet his drug dealer there.
> 
> Maybe he moved near Sisco in WV, the houses would be cheaper, but I think it’s a bit too far for him to move. I’d be shocked if he’s more than 75 miles from Richmond, and it needs to be at least an hour or more outside of metro DC.


I think Ms. Morris may be double dipping on welfare, probably still has her residence at Harry's and getting that sweet New York single mom welfare check.


----------



## ZheZuoShan (Jul 9, 2022)

Gunt doesn't know about the GPS attached to his truck. He also isn't smart enough to find it.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

ZheZuoShan said:


> Gunt doesn't know about the GPS attached to his truck. He also isn't smart enough to find it.


What a king! I hope this is true.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Jul 9, 2022)

ZheZuoShan said:


> Gunt doesn't know about the GPS attached to his truck. He also isn't smart enough to find it.


Lol just kidding Ralph! There’s no GPS don’t freak out about it.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 9, 2022)

ZheZuoShan said:


> Gunt doesn't know about the GPS attached to his truck. He also isn't smart enough to find it.


Or the estrogen gas dispenser.
He'll be gay by fall and trans before the end of the year if he doesn't find it (which he'll have to take his car apart to find)


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Jul 9, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Or the estrogen gas dispenser.
> He'll be gay by fall and trans before the end of the year if he doesn't find it (which he'll have to take his car apart to find)


It's next to the camshaft pulley but you can only reach it when the engine is running, hope he doesn't figure it out.


----------



## Bush did USS Maine (Jul 9, 2022)

I hope Ralph can keep his address secret for a while. If he can get two or three months without it being revealed, he'll start to feel untouchable, and a Ralph uninhibited by fear of retaliation will likely close out the year in a big way. Good luck buddy, I'm rooting for you!


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Jul 9, 2022)

Here is some advice if Ralph ever posts a picture outside and some form of flora and fauna are visible you can identify it and get a range. Ralph probably lives close to Richmond (north of Richmond and South of DC) at farthest he moved to West Virginia. If he posts an outdoor picture you would expect to see some Mid Atlantic Trees. If we see something else we can verify he has moved from that area. Time zones are also important if he says its "X o clock" and it isnt in EST its highly likely he has moved far away. If he is still in EST time he is likely in Virginia or West Virginia. North Carolina is also an option for him, but less likely due to it being far away Washington DC (he needs to be close to there for "content").


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 9, 2022)

It's not happening


----------



## Braphamut (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> It's not happening
> View attachment 3475297


"The erection was from being told Ralph's location!  Promise!!"


----------



## break these cuffs (Jul 9, 2022)

The trailer Ralph bought is at 5 Maple Lake Drive Dartmouth Nova Scotia. Gunt went north of the border, not south like some expected. He already owes Ricky smokes and J-Rock estimates he's got 23 half eaten Arby's dumpster sandwiches in his gunt. Julian is on the fence as whether or not Ralph will pan out as long term jail cover given his previous convictions

All credit to @Randy Lahey for the dox.


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Jul 10, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> The trailer Ralph bought is at 5 Maple Lake Drive Dartmouth Nova Scotia. Gunt went north of the border, not south like some expected. He already owes Ricky smokes and J-Rock estimates he's got 23 half eaten Arby's dumpster sandwiches in his gunt. Julian is on the fence as whether or not Ralph will pan out as long term jail cover given his previous convictions
> 
> All credit to @Randy Lahey for the dox.


Can we get some evidence on that dox claim?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jul 10, 2022)

Research Purposes Mostly said:


> Can we get some evidence on that dox claim?


I trust @Randy Lahey, he's the assistant trailer park supervisor.


----------



## SOUR PICKLE (Jul 10, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> It's not happening
> View attachment 3475297


If he talks about it on a paywalled show, it will be posted here


			https://1fichier.com/dir/0wnfAebh


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jul 10, 2022)

ZheZuoShan said:


> Gunt doesn't know about the GPS attached to his truck. He also isn't smart enough to find it.


Completely possible, and hilarious if he's been driving around with it since Bowlerama in Dallas. However, is someone really enough of a sped to do so? I'm pretty sure it'd be rather easy for Law Enforcement to find out who's been reading the data off it.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jul 10, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> Completely possible, and hilarious if he's been driving around with it since Bowlerama in Dallas. However, is someone really enough of a sped to do so? I'm pretty sure it'd be rather easy for Law Enforcement to find out who's been reading the data off it.


Maybe Corrine did it. She obviously stole that $100 and let housekeeping pilfer his wallet, and it totally wasn’t him that spent it/lost it during a cocaine and zanny binge. Obviously.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 10, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> I came across a fellow Gunt respecter's tweet who did some nice sleuthing.
> 
> All times are in Central.
> 
> ...


Looks like I was right about Nashville. Ralph dun goofed and took a screenshot revealing he was in Central Timezone.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 10, 2022)

“MY new address” What are the going odds that Ralph is solo in his glorious new crack shack?

Maybe he’s moving to dear old Ronnie’s crack shack after all.


----------



## EmptyTrough (Jul 10, 2022)

once the state is known it’ll be easy to find a morbidly obese midget, with a stomach disguised as a scrotum, driving an entry level, bright red truck. He’ll have to go to a liquor store eventually.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 10, 2022)

Seems like the Apple airtags my wumao agents planted under Ralph's truck have yet to be discovered.


----------



## TheAntiE-CelebLeague00 (Jul 10, 2022)

Just get the geolocation data from images he posts. I know twitter removes them, but he posts in other places. I am sure those coordinates can be recovered from the files though it depends on his settings and if his phone attaches location to images .


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Jul 10, 2022)

Ok so I have a hypothesis as to where Ralph has moved to, and if I'm right I'm gonna laugh myself to literal death because it involves Ralph pulling some While E. Coyote shit that's fucking funny.  So following @Kinochet on twitter I saw that someone narrowed down the possible flights Ralph could have taken from Florida.  Then Ralph doxed his time zone as CST being an idiot on twitter.  And then I looked at a map of CST and had an almost retarded thought, but the more I entertained it the more I'm convinced I have found him.

So judging by the possible destinations vs arrival times vs Ralphs first tweet after getting off plane it all points to Nashville International Airport.  But Ralph in his own wigger words has deboonked this:





And this among other things got me thinking about Ralph's own words like a wigger would.  What has Ralph consistently said about his new place?  That we will never know his new address, his new address will never be doxed, we are not going to find his new address.  And here is where my wigger hypothesis kicks in.  What if Ralph is telling the truth?  What if we are never going to find his "new" address?  What if there won't be a new paper trail to lead us to his new crack shack?  Or. . . What if Ralph does not have a "new" address at all.  

532 Lois Maria Cv 
West Memphis, Arkansas 72301

Is not a new address.
Is in CST 
Is not Nashville 
We can't find it cause it's already found 
West Memphis is what Ralph literally means any time he says he is from Memphis.
It's literally the last place we would think to look cause he is beating so hard about us not finding him he would never be retarded enough to move into an already doxed address.

But here is another reason I think this is where he is, Ralph is poor, has been trying to bury his assets to hide from child support, and typicly the home you live in can't be seized for debt.  

Ronnie's crack shack is rent free and the last place aylawgs would think to look.  Maybe I'm wrong, hell there is a high likelyhood I am, but there is a more than 0% chance iv captured his flag and sunk his battleship.


----------



## Polyboros2 (Jul 10, 2022)

Ralph is < 2 weeks when his address inevitably gets found.


----------



## Expendable Zaku (Jul 10, 2022)

Ralph’s, galaxy-brained, 8th-dimensional top-tier ranked backgammon power play is tweeting “you’ll never find it, faggots!” Then, he’ll roll up a pathetic looking joint and take a toke in the bed of his big gay truck right out in front of his neighborhood while live-streaming.  Insert hoof in mouth, Ralph. You know you’ll do something that retarded. You’re a creature of habit, if nothing else.


----------



## EmptyTrough (Jul 11, 2022)

Elric of Melnibone said:


> Ok so I have a hypothesis as to where Ralph has moved to, and if I'm right I'm gonna laugh myself to literal death because it involves Ralph pulling some While E. Coyote shit that's fucking funny.  So following @Kinochet on twitter I saw that someone narrowed down the possible flights Ralph could have taken from Florida.  Then Ralph doxed his time zone as CST being an idiot on twitter.  And then I looked at a map of CST and had an almost retarded thought, but the more I entertained it the more I'm convinced I have found him.
> 
> So judging by the possible destinations vs arrival times vs Ralphs first tweet after getting off plane it all points to Nashville International Airport.  But Ralph in his own wigger words has deboonked this:
> View attachment 3479011
> ...


Couldn’t he have just flown directly to Memphis, instead of Nashville to a 3.5hr drive to West Memphis?


----------



## Elric of Melnibone (Jul 11, 2022)

EmptyTrough said:


> Couldn’t he have just flown directly to Memphis, instead of Nashville to a 3.5hr drive to West Memphis?


Possibly.  I don't know how to look up flight logs from 7/8/2022 but he could have also grabbed a connecting flight from Nashville to Memphis, or he could have had a reason to stop in Nashville such as meeting someone, possibly someone bringing him his big red truck.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 11, 2022)

EmptyTrough said:


> Couldn’t he have just flown directly to Memphis, instead of Nashville to a 3.5hr drive to West Memphis?


Why do people think Ralph is flying to his new place? He went back to Richmond to throw his shit in the subprime to drive it to the new house. Unless the truck got repossessed. 

No matter where he’s moving he’s got to drive his little red truck to it.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 11, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> “MY new address” What are the going odds that Ralph is solo in his glorious new crack shack?
> 
> Maybe he’s moving to dear old Ronnie’s crack shack after all.


Pantsu is free to visit the farms for an interview/trolling


----------



## EmptyTrough (Jul 11, 2022)

Elric of Melnibone said:


> Possibly.  I don't know how to look up flight logs from 7/8/2022 but he could have also grabbed a connecting flight from Nashville to Memphis, or he could have had a reason to stop in Nashville such as meeting someone, possibly someone bringing him his big red truck.


That’s a possibility. Memphis stopped being a hub years ago, and with the pilot shortages it’s very possible there were no direct/connecting flights to Memphis


----------



## Fannyscum (Jul 11, 2022)

My money is on a caravan trailer that he hitches to his truck and streams from, driving from trailer park to trailer park across the south.


----------



## Kinochet (Jul 11, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Why do people think Ralph is flying to his new place? He went back to Richmond to throw his shit in the subprime to drive it to the new house. Unless the truck got repossessed.
> 
> No matter where he’s moving he’s got to drive his little red truck to it.


Funniest timeline where Superchat Mobile got repossessed and he couldn’t afford rent in Richmond anymore and Pantsu left him for Rochester and he’s in some crack shack in Nashville or Memphis.


----------



## ZheZuoShan (Jul 11, 2022)

Polyboros2 said:


> Completely possible, and hilarious if he's been driving around with it since Bowlerama in Dallas. However, is someone really enough of a sped to do so? I'm pretty sure it'd be rather easy for Law Enforcement to find out who's been reading the data off it.



Good thing the world isn't America. Feds don't scare SWIM.


----------



## HarveySperg41 (Jul 11, 2022)

Kinochet said:


> Funniest timeline where Superchat Mobile got repossessed and he couldn’t afford rent in Richmond anymore and Pantsu left him for Rochester and he’s in some crack shack in Nashville or Memphis.


I don’t think the Gunt can afford Nashville, it’s getting too expensive.


----------



## HarrySachz (Jul 11, 2022)

How many pages until the adress is public? I'm beting in 250+


----------



## AltisticRight (Jul 11, 2022)

HarrySachz said:


> How many pages until the adress is public? I'm beting in 250+


Nah, this thread will never reach 100, let alone 250+.


----------

